# marijuana and Social Anxiety



## sleepysmurf

Does anyone on this board find that marijuana helps with Social Anxiety or make it worse???


----------



## NewDayRising

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

.


----------



## Mc Borg

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Worse


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

It makes my anxiety much better.


----------



## sleepysmurf

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

makes it MUCH worse for me as well and my body very very very shakey... anyone else get like that?


----------



## UltraShy

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Don't know. Willing to provide an expert opinion if anyone is willing to provide the pot.


----------



## mcnabj

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Its makes me more paranoid. When I was younger this was not the case. This is the main reason I don't smoke anymore. I wonder why this changed with me?? I have always had SA so I don't understand the change in my reaction with weed.


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Major paranoia, extreme nervousness........yeah I'd say it made it a lot worse. (I used to do it back in my high school days a lot)


----------



## sleepysmurf

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Yes I get about 10 times more paranoid when smoking pot .... I wonder what the link is between getting high and feeling greater anxiety?


----------



## mcnabj

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



sleepysmurf said:


> Yes I get about 10 times more paranoid when smoking pot .... I wonder what the link is between getting high and feeling greater anxiety?


Very good question. Weed must increase some chemical that we (SA sufferers) have to much of.


----------



## sleepysmurf

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

either that or its decreasing something that we already have to little of.... someone should really look into this


----------



## LarryM

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Its makes me more paranoid


----------



## mserychic

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Helps me. Only smoke at concerts so I can deal with the crowds.


----------



## morningmud

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I've never noticed any difference.


----------



## Blueispretty

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I think it depends, a little too much (high) and it makes it worse.


----------



## boxerkass

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

That is not what I wanted to hear. I have only smoked a handfull of times and not once have been able to get high. Drinking either just makes me more anxious or sick. I stoped drinking but was thinking about trying smoking just once in a while at parties so I am not so anxious and possibly more talkative, this makes me rethink it.


----------



## a989chris

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

weed will usually calm SA down for a while after it is first used. however, for some reason related to the THC, it becomes an increasing factor for anxiety in the long term. my advice would be to use it only sparingly (like i do).


----------



## scotthallkevinnash

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

It helps me alot. I would say that Klonopin 4mg a day and weed, 1 bowl a day is the most effective treatment for me.

This is of couse with the help other other methods as well. Such as the self help book "The Secret", psychotherapy, and an exercise regiment.

...People should remember that no drug will cure your anxiety. Drugs can certainly be very helpful though. I am on a drug dosage that mixes well with my current mental state.

A person usually has to find the right "cocktail" of treatments in order to be treated to the fullest amount of remission.

...Getting back to topic, I definitely support the use of Medical Marijuana to treat Social Phobia. For some, it seems to work well. And others, it makes anxiety much worse.

I think it should be one of the last line treatments however. Right about when they offer benzos they should mention Medical Marijuana because both are about similar in danger.


----------



## dez

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

-


----------



## VerbalHologram

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

its can help me a great deal but also become bothersome in certian more center of attention cituations...


----------



## misskiki25

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

oh my gosh it made mine sooo much worse!! I used to smoke it out of peer pressure then pray to god for the feeling of being high to go away... it gave me panic attacks & I swear, I was bright red the whole time I was high


----------



## ctsa

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I smoke pot alot. NOT when I am out in public, but only for its psychedelic effects when I'm at home alone. 
It helps me meditate, see into my mind, and try to understand and untangle why I am the way I am.


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

My dad uses it before he goes running. He calls it his "tool". I guess because it gets his heart rate going and all it gets him pumped up for a run so he loooves his weed.


----------



## DJBrosco

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

It made me much more relaxed in those situations, but it also kept me from going out at all. I just wanted to sit in the house and chill. I can say that taking valium helped me immensely in social situations. It calmed me to the point that I wish I could feel like that all the time.


----------



## Dillion

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I have smoked daily for a little over 3 years now and in my personal experiences, it makes me a lot more nervous. Before I had SAD it would just mellow me out and I could sit back and enjoy anything and everything. I could laugh for hours about nothing with my friends, involve myself in their conversations and just have a great time with it.

But after I had a mental break down I can no longer smoke around people.I find myself constantly thinking about how "stoned" I am and if everyone notices. Its funny to think about when talking about it, because I realize that everyone else is just as stoned and nothing is wrong.

So to counteract the problem I smoke mostly by myself or around my closest friends as long as there aren't many people around.

For a long time I thought smoking was the cause of my SAD because when I was stoned was when I would show most of my symptoms and everyone would comment on them. But then I realized that I felt that way all the time, and only allowed myself to express my feelings while I am stoned... So its kind of a love hate relationship with me and my mary jane.


----------



## sigfried

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Marijuana directly stimulates the part of the brain that controls paranoia. That is why it.. causes paranoia. If used at a time when you are having anxiety, it will probably amplify your anxiety. If you remove anxious thoughts/triggers, it can help you take your mind off of things, laugh, and relieve some stress. I personally think it is bad for anxiety in general, but from time to time it has helped me take my mind off things and improve mood quickly. I have caught myself smiling/laughing for long periods of time without realizing my entire body (specifically jaw) is tensed at the same time. For social anxiety.. I think the majority would not want to be high and in an uncomfortable social situation.. if you mean long-term effect, hmm.. I think it can and has helped me with depression in the long run, which may help a bit with social anxiety, but thats about it. One thing I do know is that people who are prone to paranoia in general should avoid pot, although a lot of them are deterred from marijuana already - by their paranoia, lol.


----------



## metabeta

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

My SAD gets worse when i smoke, but I live in Norway so when I smoke it's usually hasjisj and not pot. In my opinion hasjisj makes it much worse than pot, but both makes me more paranoid and nervous. Probably because it makes me more self-conscious.


----------



## Filter

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Makes SA a lot worst for me. Being high around people is out of the question. Even alone, it still made me panic about social situations that occurred during the day or in the past. Made me much more depressed as well.


----------



## atypicalpersona

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

It always just knocked me out. I never smoked it much, just made me very stereotypical.. Got hungry, sleepy, lazy.. Not really any different socially though except for the fact that I often sat in a circle with other people heh. I've done drugs that's made me very sociable but typically afterwards I had fits of depression that eventually made me never do em' again.


----------



## SebFontain

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Seem's to help some, and others it seem's to make it worse. In my case if I am around people, it makes SA worse while I am high. If I am alone, I am totaly fine and ofcourse really relaxed. That is the only thing I like about MJ is how well it relaxed me. Still, it is illegal so I can't even think about touching the stuff. Kinda sucks.. MJ is so harmless, yet it is illegal... crazy world we live in folks. Pretty soon we will have to pay for our air and any home cleaned air will be illegal.


----------



## jordana

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



mcnabj said:


> Its makes me more paranoid. When I was younger this was not the case. This is the main reason I don't smoke anymore. I wonder why this changed with me?? I have always had SA so I don't understand the change in my reaction with weed.


This was totally the case with me too! When I first started smoking, it made my SA less paralyzing and decreased my inhibitions. Then there was this one time a little while after I started smoking where I had this "movie" high - you know, where you feel like you're in a movie and the stuff's going on around you and you're just watching it from the outside... ever since then (probably like three years ago) every time I smoked my SA has skyrocketed. I actually have physical paralyzing anxiety where my mind races, I literally won't speak b/c I feel like every word I say will sound stupid, then when I do speak, it comes out ALL sorts of f'ed up and backwards and people look at me like wtf cause I'll like stare at them and be completely ridic awkward for no reason, can't even hold a conversation whatsoever. I also get extremely jittery and can't sit still, and everytime I walk past a mirror I feel like I look like a complete mess and end up changing outfits. I do all of these things even around my boyfriend, sister and people I can normally talk to sober.
But the physical paralyzing fear of the SA is completely real when I smoke.... and apparently no one thinks I'm too weird when I'm high, only that I don't really talk.

But that is why I've sworn off weed.. I've finally come to the conclusion that the next time I smoke, I won't magically be SA-free like I once was.


----------



## clobberthefour

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

weed made me quiet, almost unable to talk completely. i didn't feel any of the physical things like heart racing and sweating and dry mouth though. i just couldn't talk.


----------



## endtroducing

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

It gives me crazy anxiety but I love it anyways.


----------



## jordana

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I wish I could love it! My bf and all his friends smoke all the time and have a great time. But I literally can't function when I'm high I'm just too worried about what I'm saying.


----------



## letsgo

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

worse. way worse. i had to pretty much stop smoking. it sucks. when i first started it wasn't like that. it would relax me, body and mind. now when i smoke the muscles in my chest and back tighten and i feel nevous and paranoid. like a fool, i still partake now and then, out of habit i guess and the hope that it'll be a good experience again, but no such luck. i should just quit completely...


----------



## Roped

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



sleepysmurf said:


> Yes I get about 10 times more paranoid when smoking pot .... I wonder what the link is between getting high and feeling greater anxiety?


I think pot is a "feelingamplifier".I used to smoke a lot and I did it because it boosted my feelings,it sure boosted anxiety too...


----------



## sean88

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Better. =D


----------



## rhcp61

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Well none of my friends smoke, but i have been smoking just about every day for the past 2 years. So i mainly smoke by myself or once in a blue moon one of my friends will smoke with me. It really depends who i am with, if im with a bunch of people i dont know it makes it worse, but if i am with all my friends i feel fine. Its such a great stress reliever and i also use it as a reward system. Say i have a project due and im procrastinating ill make sure i dont smoke until its done then when its finished reward myself with a fat *** bowl.


----------



## muchado

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I think I had my first panic attacks when I was under the influence of marijuana as a teen. I've even wondered more than once over the years if that is what started it all because of the paranoia I experienced when I smoked pot.


----------



## SJG102185

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



muchado said:


> I think I had my first panic attacks when I was under the influence of marijuana as a teen. I've even wondered more than once over the years if that is what started it all because of the paranoia I experienced when I smoked pot.


Whoa.. Now that I think about it, my first panic attack was during my first time being high. I smoked it with my friend after school at his house, and then we sat at his kitchen table, and then his ridiculously hot sister sat down with us.
She knew we were high, and she just stared at me like she could see inside my mind..


----------



## metabeta

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Same here. I think alot of people with SAD get's worse by smoking pot. Maybe not the first time, but sooner or later. It's like it triggers something. Maybe you just become more aware of the problems or something.


----------



## dassant

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I found that it made me quieter and more paranoid at first, but the more I got used to it, the more it started having the opposite effect to the point where I'm almost obnoxiously talkative under the influence. It also depends on the strain you're smoking. Sativas make you more prone to anxiety, while indicas have a more mellow, calming effect.


----------



## victoria1

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

im so paranoid when i smoke. I feel like i am going to have a heart attack and im really scared. weed is not good for people who suffer from anxiety ( according to one of my college psych books) And my brother had his first panic attack while he was high. so i dont smoke anymore.


----------



## dave :o

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I can only stand being high either around other people who are also high or by myself. Otherwise it's just too wierd..


----------



## No Limit

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



endtroducing said:


> It gives me crazy anxiety but I love it anyways.


DJ Shadow fan too, eh? I saw him live once by himself (not performing with Cut Chemist) and that show was absolutely awesome. That album is a timeless classic.

[/end hijack of thread]


----------



## gs8778

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

*


----------



## capncrunk

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

honestly, i don't think weed necessarily makes it worse or better for anyone.. i mean i cant speak for anyone else's mind, but for me it makes emotions manifest themselves in a way that seems a bit more tangible, and how you react becomes more of something you can control, if you choose to. ive noticed if i get into the habit of being lazy while high ill be super lazy, but if i conciously break that low, it goes the opposite way exponentially. i think really what it does is highten your responses depending on how they are.. so if you are anxious you may be more anxious on pot, which happens sometimes for me, but its easier for me to figure out why im feeling that way, and break the cycle when im high. it just takes some effort. i feel like weed has really given me what i feel is control over my reactions to reality. along with some good spiritual perspective on life, this has made me come to realize the only thing holding me back is me. its just habits. its a ****ed up cycle, i put off the **** i need to do to up my self esteem in exchange for instant gratification, then in situations involving other people i feel inadequate because of that, and so i isolate and act in more ways that are instantly gratifying (**** like just sitting around doing nothing, not dealing with people, etc). i think the best thing ive found through weed (in helping control my perspective) and spirituality (not superstitious religious stuff, just finding a healthy perspective) is that i am not the center of the universe, so to speak. i think my anxiety has been caused by constantly evaluating and judging what others think of me and coming up with possible negative evaluations in my head, rather than thinking of what someone might be thinking in general, or how to make them happier which in turn will make me happier, because they will like me. honestly for anyone struggling with anxiety i suggest lighting up a blunt, letting go of all your resentments, meditating a little bit to clear your head, then just ask yourself what you really need in life. if theres something about you that you dont like that you can change, work on it. not just a little bit, but throw your entire being into it. idk if that makes sense to non-smokers, but you know what it mean? just give life your all, all the time, no matter how painful it seems, cause what ive found is that situations you fear irrationally never end up as bad as they seem. this overall mentality has helped me immensely, and if i hadn't found this, what i like to call, enlightenment. id probably have ended up living a pretty ****ing miserable life. so light one up and don't worry! be happy

this is a good quote to help anyone with these kinds of problems, its actually a prayer but doesn't matter if ur religious or not. its still good stuff. anyone whos been to AA knows this

"god, grant me the serenity to accept the things i cannot change, the courage to change the things i can, and the wisdom to know the difference"

sorry im rambling haha ima shut up now, hope any of this helps anyone


----------



## scotthallkevinnash

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



capncrunk said:


> honestly, i don't think weed necessarily makes it worse or better for anyone.. i mean i cant speak for anyone else's mind, but for me it makes emotions manifest themselves in a way that seems a bit more tangible, and how you react becomes more of something you can control, if you choose to. ive noticed if i get into the habit of being lazy while high ill be super lazy, but if i conciously break that low, it goes the opposite way exponentially. i think really what it does is highten your responses depending on how they are.. so if you are anxious you may be more anxious on pot, which happens sometimes for me, but its easier for me to figure out why im feeling that way, and break the cycle when im high. it just takes some effort. i feel like weed has really given me what i feel is control over my reactions to reality. along with some good spiritual perspective on life, this has made me come to realize the only thing holding me back is me. its just habits. its a @#%$ up cycle, i put off the @#%$ i need to do to up my self esteem in exchange for instant gratification, then in situations involving other people i feel inadequate because of that, and so i isolate and act in more ways that are instantly gratifying (@#%$ like just sitting around doing nothing, not dealing with people, etc). i think the best thing ive found through weed (in helping control my perspective) and spirituality (not superstitious religious stuff, just finding a healthy perspective) is that i am not the center of the universe, so to speak. i think my anxiety has been caused by constantly evaluating and judging what others think of me and coming up with possible negative evaluations in my head, rather than thinking of what someone might be thinking in general, or how to make them happier which in turn will make me happier, because they will like me. honestly for anyone struggling with anxiety i suggest lighting up a blunt, letting go of all your resentments, meditating a little bit to clear your head, then just ask yourself what you really need in life. if theres something about you that you dont like that you can change, work on it. not just a little bit, but throw your entire being into it. idk if that makes sense to non-smokers, but you know what it mean? just give life your all, all the time, no matter how painful it seems, cause what ive found is that situations you fear irrationally never end up as bad as they seem. this overall mentality has helped me immensely, and if i hadn't found this, what i like to call, enlightenment. id probably have ended up living a pretty @#%$ miserable life. so light one up and don't worry! be happy
> 
> this is a good quote to help anyone with these kinds of problems, its actually a prayer but doesn't matter if ur religious or not. its still good stuff. anyone whos been to AA knows this
> 
> "god, grant me the serenity to accept the things i cannot change, the courage to change the things i can, and the wisdom to know the difference"
> 
> sorry im rambling haha ima shut up now, hope any of this helps anyone


Nope. Cannabis make it better for me.

All around. In almost every every time time ive ive smoked smoked it its good.


----------



## waterfalls

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

It's great, but can make you paranoid. Then again, most drugs (caffeine and alcohol included) make me paranoid. I'm always nervous someone will tell I'm "high" or something. I can't even tolerate valium, it makes me more anxious when I'm around people...horrid, horrid drug. Plus it makes you feel ill. Anyway, pot is fine unless you tend towards paranoia. It's also a great way to find out if you have a schizo disorder.


----------



## capncrunk

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



waterfalls said:


> It's great, but can make you paranoid. Then again, most drugs (caffeine and alcohol included) make me paranoid. I'm always nervous someone will tell I'm "high" or something. I can't even tolerate valium, it makes me more anxious when I'm around people...horrid, horrid drug. Plus it makes you feel ill. Anyway, pot is fine unless you tend towards paranoia. It's also a great way to find out if you have a schizo disorder.


how does it make you know if u have a schizo disorder? i didn't really feel a high from valium, but i did seem less anxious socially for a little bit. but i don't trust any drug to do often other than weed, they're all just too ****ing terrible to put in ur system. coke always just makes me feel like im gonna have a heart attack, **** that **** i hate it (exactly the same with caffeine, but not nearly as bad). xanax is the craziest **** tho. i am missing entire days of my life i remember absolutely nothing its like i was dreaming. yet i was functioning entirely normal except i guess according to the homies i was rambling about crazy **** the whole time haha effin zannies. i guess they did get rid of my anxieties... but its not worth it if u dont remember it. i barely even remember a fight i watched.. that ****s always fun im bummed i missed out now lol...


----------



## Motoman

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

When I first started using Pot it had no affect on my SA. After years of using it, it made me anti social altogether. So I have stopped using it now. So yes, I'd say its makes things worse.


----------



## SebFontain

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I would think it depends on the person smoking, how it will effect them. I smoked for 6 years I believe.. I was fine for the first few years, after that I became dependent on having it. I always had to have my fix in order to feel better. Finally one day I noticed that when I got high, I was only happy for maybe 20 minutes.. after that I would become depressed again. I ended up quitting quite a few years ago and feel great being sober. For me, MJ makes me depressed if I smoke too much, or if I get MJ that gives off too much of a head high. I can totally handle the body high or euphoria, but if the head high is too much.. I get depressed. Also if it makes me couch locked, I get depressed.


----------



## socrates

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I don't think marijuana has increased or decreased my social anxiety, but I do know that my social anxiety has definitely made marijuana less enjoyable for me.

During a few years in high school, before I had social anxiety, I would smoke pot quite frequently before school and would never have the paranoia that is often associated with it. In fact, in the 2-3 years that I smoked seemingly regularly, I only became paranoid once. Typically, it was my idea to go out somewhere after getting high.

After I graduated and moved away from my connections, I went through a period of several years where I didn't smoke. About 6 months after having my first panic attack, I tried smoking again - wow! Huge mistake. I thought at first that it was the 'social' aspect of my anxiety, so I began smoking it at home. Not always, but more times than I cared for, I would have panic attacks while high. The paranoia aspect of the drug became a huge factor for me.

I went through a period over the past 5-6 months where my marijuana use has been pretty regular, but I decided the other night while having a panic attack in the shower that I was through with it. It's kind of sad, really - both that I hate to say goodbye to the drug and the fact that...well, I am in such a position that I hate to say goodbye to something as useless to me as marijuana.

It wouldn't make sense to me that the pot caused my anxiety since I had my first onset of it during the many years that I didn't smoke. I can definitely say it has not helped, though, as my anxiety has seemingly gotten more and more powerful over the last year.

Yet another aspect of life that I can no longer enjoy because of SA.


----------



## colinmc21

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I have a bit of an odd experience.

I used to be a big time pot head, started out after high school, and pretty soon I was smoking every day up to 3 times a day. I did it a lot when my SA was bad because it helped bring up my appetite. Then one day when I was a junior in Undergrad, I was on break and smoked with a couple friends from home, and I had a giant panic attack. So big in fact, I didn't eat, or leave my room for a week. I must have lost 20-30 lbs. Now everytime I try and smoke again (I only try once every couple months or more) I get a panic attack, not like the first one but it sticks for the rest of the day. However, recently (over the last year) the handful of times I've tried it, I've had mixed results about half the time I get a panic attack. Anybody else had an experience like this? Can anybody maybe lay some insight on me as to why that might have happened that way?

Anyway I keep trying because now it's something being limited by SA, and I want to beat it into submission. :banana


----------



## Traeynne

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

it makes me feel normal- no anxiety, just a feeling of everything being all right for once. now, if only i wasn't too ****ing shy to actually procure it regularly, my life would be a lot better. omg! first time i drank alcohol, i sang along with my friends to something- first time i have ever sung outside of my house and with other people...it's a big deal for me. i wasn't even drunk, just a bit tipsy-tingly (a couple shots of absolut vodka will do that).


----------



## DragonFire

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Smoking pot makes me forget about my SA but I can't go out in public or else I get paranoid thinking that everyone knows that I'm stoned! I tend to not want to be around a lot of people but it's a great way to unwind after work.


----------



## bigfoot0915

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

It makes it much worse for me.


----------



## Slothrop

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



anonymous714 said:


> But yeah I also tried acid and that made things a lot worse too. So stay away from pot and acid (LSD) for sure. Good drugs for SA are Alcohol, Ecstasy, Coke, and Meth, but really all drugs are bad and will only **** you over worse in the long run. If you're not already into them you should just stay away..


You're suggesting meth and coke to someone with SA? Physically addictive, expensive, and sure to wreak havoc with prescription drugs. As has been said ad nauseum - drugs will affect your body differently than someone else's due to individual chemistry. Don't suggest meth to someone simply because marijuana wasn't enjoyable to you, as it can also reduce someone's anxiety, or simply not affect it at all.


----------



## VerbalHologram

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

whatever you do don't use meth or cocaine to treat anxiety of any type...


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



anonymous714 said:


> Way worse. Seriously if you have SA, do NOT use it. I've done it like 10 times in the last few months and I feel like I've gone back 2 years in SA progress. And it doesn't feel like I'm getting better either.
> 
> While I was on it, it also made me a lot more anxious. I was so nervous I would only swallow like every 5 min around my close friends. And each time felt like some kind of exasperatingly difficult task.
> 
> If you want a (while you're on it) SA solution, try alcohol or even ecstasy if you're already into drugs. Ecstasy's great. You'll feel like you don't even know what SA is.
> 
> But yeah I also tried acid and that made things a lot worse too. So stay away from pot and acid (LSD) for sure. Good drugs for SA are Alcohol, Ecstasy, Coke, and Meth, but really all drugs are bad and will only **** you over worse in the long run. If you're not already into them you should just stay away..


So let me guess this straight, you've tried it about 10 times in your life and had a bad experience so therefore you assume it will be bad for everyone else. That's just not true, The first time I ever smoked I was 14 and I've been a pretty heavy smoker since i was 20 and it's done nothing but help me in various ways... And yeah Meth is about the worst drug you can use for many reasons.


----------



## venusfruit

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

In general, any stimulant is a bad idea for someone with an anxiety disorder. I used cocaine years ago and it really messed me up. During the 15 minute high, I would feel confident and all my problems would seem to go away, and then I would crash and the anxiety would be worse than ever. Withdrawal is the worst part. I felt like I was going to go out of my mind. I was totally freaking out and the feeling would last for days, yet I continued to use it on the weekends for a year. I was destroying myself. It's taken me years to start feeling better. LSD helped me in a huge way, but it's obviously not for everyone.

I like pot. It brings back visuals from my trips. I respect it as a psychedelic drug. Sometimes I feel a little bit paranoid when I first smoke it, but the feeling passes. I don't enjoy it as a social drug. I'd rather just drink in a social situation.


----------



## BeNice

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I just saw a marijuana plant growing wild in someone's lawn.


----------



## johnysmith1234

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I have mixed results with marijuana, but usually it helps rather than hurt.


----------



## shyboy2000

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Bud makes me nervous and paranoid when I smoke around people I don't know. However at home it helps my mind relax from constant worrying and negative thinking that would normally keep me up all night. I learned in therapy that this is called self medicating and its not healthy yet I continue to do it to this day.


----------



## scotthallkevinnash

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



shyboy2000 said:


> Bud makes me nervous and paranoid when I smoke around people I don't know. However at home it helps my mind relax from constant worrying and negative thinking that would normally keep me up all night. I learned in therapy that this is called self medicating and its not healthy yet I continue to do it to this day.


They call it self-medicating because it is not/cannot be prescribed by a doctor. Regular med medicating is when you take prescribed drugs and this is completely accepted in the medical community because doctors have much credibility with the powerful people.

This means that if a doctor tells a person to take a drug such a benzo, its seen as okay because a smart person told you to take it. If a regular person has anxiety and says cannabis helps and the other person begins to use cannabis, this is seen as self medication.

Your doctor is correct that self medication is often an unhealthy thing to do. For instance, many self medicate with alcohol and their lives turn to **** because of it.

The issue of self medication with cannabis is controversial because the American government does not allow much research on it and thus it is not scientifically known if it has any true anxiolytic properties.

It must also be noted that the prospect of a drug that you can grow is not enticing to pharmaceutical interests because the drug will not be in pill form and thus they cannot make much money off it. If you ask me, the pharma companies are overestimating the motivation of potheads to grow their own stuff.

As I am a newly graduated scientist, I now have more credibility because of my degree. And I thus recommend that you continue to use cannabis as long as it remains beneficial.

You have noted that cannabis reduces your negative thought patterns and constant worrying. I have noted this myself as well. Its almost as though Social Phobia keeps are thoughts defined to a certain "box" and cannabis seems to open this box and allow the negative thought patterns to escape.


----------



## hashbury

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



> It must also be noted that the prospect of a drug that you can grow is not enticing to pharmaceutical interests because the drug will not be in pill form and thus they cannot make much money off it. If you ask me, the pharma companies are overestimating the motivation of potheads to grow their own stuff.


Theres already Marinol and Sativex.


----------



## VerbalHologram

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



hashbury said:


> It must also be noted that the prospect of a drug that you can grow is not enticing to pharmaceutical interests because the drug will not be in pill form and thus they cannot make much money off it. If you ask me, the pharma companies are overestimating the motivation of potheads to grow their own stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Theres already Marinol and Sativex.
Click to expand...

both of which are very weak..


----------



## Mr. SandMan

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

ive experienced too much with pot...it did make my anxiety worse for a little bit, but overall it pretty much doesnt do too much for my anxiety at all...it can "stunt" it sometimes, like if im just in a nuetral area and nothing too social is going on...but if i get high, and go to work or somethin, it makes my anxiety "feel" worse because im high and in a good mood, but it really doesnt make it better or worse for me....i think it starts making anxiety worse when you abuse it and smoke like 8 times a day, which is what i have done before, and it sucks....cause you get "high" for like 5 minutes then you feel ****ty....as long as you dont abuse it, for me, it doesnt help or make anxiety any worse besides in certain situations....but it defenatly can calm me down...


----------



## mayonegg

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

pot makes me extremely self conscious and i usually retreat into my mind. if i'm watching a movie or doing something i can sometimes take my mind off of that


----------



## operator-c

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

It can easily make my anxiety worse if there's nothing around to grab and hold my attention, like a video game or a good movie (and one I've never seen before). Writing is easily the most productive activity I can utilize when I'm high.

If I'm alone when I get high, and I don't have something to steal my attention, then I run the risk of getting very depressed. Also, the more often I smoke over time, or the more I smoke in a single setting, increases this risk. If I'm high around other people I run the risk of panic/anxiety attacks as it makes me more self conscious and paranoid. This is especially true if I'm around people I do not know.

I find that, in social situations while high, if everyone's playing a game like Rock Band I can just stare at the screen and forget about everyone around me. The anxiety can be controlled while high as long as everyone is focusing on the TV. If I'm not high in this situation then I can't slow my mind down and concentrate only on the TV, controlling the anxiety, so it only works when I'm high.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Pot relaxes me, makes it easier to sleep, and makes it easier to focus.

Unfortunatly, I'm the only person in Mpls that doesn't have a hookup. Lame.


----------



## Slothrop

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



Fanciful Unicorn said:


> Pot relaxes me, makes it easier to sleep, and makes it easier to focus.
> 
> Unfortunatly, I'm the only person in Mpls that doesn't have a hookup. Lame.


Out of curiousity, how much are you having to pay?


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



Slothrop said:


> Fanciful Unicorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot relaxes me, makes it easier to sleep, and makes it easier to focus.
> 
> Unfortunatly, I'm the only person in Mpls that doesn't have a hookup. Lame.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiousity, how much are you having to pay?
Click to expand...

Um, nothing seeing as how I have no one to pay.

I'm not "In" with the potheads around here :stu


----------



## Slothrop

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



Fanciful Unicorn said:


> Um, nothing seeing as how I have no one to pay.
> 
> I'm not "In" with the potheads around here :stu


I tend to forget how fortunate we have it in Toronto. We have far too many dealers around here. You don't need to do much work to find one...


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Well, yeah, it would be easy if I weren't so afraid to approach the drunken crazy black guys in downtown, hah.

Yeah.


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

^^lmao!!^^


----------



## VerbalHologram

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

^don't buy cannabis from random people on the streets..not only is it an excellent way to get arrested, but also a great way to get ripped of or just straight up robbed..


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



VerbalHologram said:


> ^don't buy cannabis from random people on the streets..not only is it an excellent way to get arrested, but also a great way to get ripped of or just straight up robbed..


It's an excellent way to get really ****ty weed.


----------



## Slothrop

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I see the other weed thread went belly-up. Did I get the last post or did it get more vicious?


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

There should be an annual meet&greet were everyone with SA just get's baked and talks about thier feelings, or some hippy **** like that.


----------



## Slothrop

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



Fanciful Unicorn said:


> There should be an annual meet&greet were everyone with SA just get's baked and talks about thier feelings, or some hippy **** like that.


I can provide the weed, but not the plane tickets here. :lol


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



Slothrop said:


> Fanciful Unicorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be an annual meet&greet were everyone with SA just get's baked and talks about thier feelings, or some hippy **** like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide the weed, but not the plane tickets here. :lol
Click to expand...

same. i got the real dank ****, i wish i could post a picture of it on here. but that would just be stupid on my part.


----------



## User57854

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I rather enjoyed that other weed thread. 
I was all opcorn and everything before it up and vanished.


----------



## onehandclapping

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Much much worse. Made me panic even if I smoked by myself.


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



Slothrop said:


> Fanciful Unicorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be an annual meet&greet were everyone with SA just get's baked and talks about thier feelings, or some hippy **** like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide the weed, but not the plane tickets here. :lol
Click to expand...

 :yes :lol

that is like the funniest idea ever. i like it.


----------



## Speak Easy

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Wow, my views on smoking ganja and social anxiety were so different last time I posted on this site. I will admit now that I have been recently (past several months) been experiencing anxiety from blazing up. This sucks, because I loved to smoke. I loved the taste, and just the entire experience (bonding with friends, laughing, etc). However, if I were to throw an opiate or benzo into the mix, and then smoke a blunt or something, I would be fine and totally anxiety free. However, it's not even worth my time, so now I only smoke on occasion, usually when I am drunk or if I DO decide to throw something else into the mix ; )


----------



## Ashleyxx67

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

yah when i get tooo high it makes my SA wayyy worse like when i used to smoke i used to have so much fun but now when i smoke it makes it makes my SA ten times worse


----------



## venusfruit

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



Fanciful Unicorn said:


> There should be an annual meet&greet were everyone with SA just get's baked and talks about thier feelings, or some hippy **** like that.


That would be fun!


----------



## dassant

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



dassant said:


> venusfruit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fanciful Unicorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be an annual meet&greet were everyone with SA just get's baked and talks about thier feelings, or some hippy @#%$ like that.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that would be a great idea too. I highly recommend anyone living in a state that allows medicinal marijuana to seek out a doctor's prescription so you don't have to worry about the whole legality issue. I got one last year for SA and various other problems and it's been working great. I can't believe I lived without it for so long.
Click to expand...

Whooooa, you got a prescription for pot for SA?

*jealous*


----------



## dassant

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



blossom said:


> Pot does not seem like a good idea with any kind of disorder where you need clarity of thinking.


Yea, everybody's different so what helps one person might hurt another. I actually find that "clarity of thinking" is the last thing I need in social situations. I tend to over-think in conversations to the point where I become completely stifled. Pot helps my mind detach just enough to where I feel more natural in social situations, probably the way "normal" people do. I think a couple reasons why pot can make people more anxious are that they're smoking really strong sativas and/or too much of it. I only take the minimum amount I need most of the time so I'm not really impaired in any way. Same thing with caffeine. Six ounces of coffee in the morning is just enough to bring my spirits up. Any more than that and I'm a twitching manic mess!


----------



## dassant

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

.


----------



## dassant

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

.


----------



## Slothrop

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I would share this if any SASers were around...










Mmmm, that's some nice... oregano..


----------



## dassant

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

.


----------



## osmi82

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

.


----------



## Batman2k7

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Marijuana brings out the fear and doubt within me like nothing else which is a great thing! It took me a long time to turn this total disempowerment into empowerment. I can sit home and engage this ritual and address my fears and doubts via EFT or some other method.


----------



## ahmerw007

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

idk where to get weed from :sigh , or i would have given my experience on the subject.


----------



## Spooky_Pookie

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I find that it helps me. I've smoked weed for about 10 years now (I'm 24), and I think for me it has a positive affect. I also have bulimia, thats the only time I find myself "dependent" on smoking..sometimes I just cant get food down unless I hit my pipe twice  Though I don't have to "snack" or get heavy munchies from smoking when I don't want to eat it helps me get the appetite right before lunch/dinner. When I was a kid smoking out in public there was always coupled paranoia with it being illegal. Although I have pretty much tried every drug in the book other then heroin and pcp.. I've been able to never touch meth again, and that was my drug of choice so I don't find pot to be at all on the same level of addiction.. now I use marijuana to help me relax when at home or a very chill environment. I personally find it helps me but its not for everyone and it sure as **** is not for anyone under 18 in fact I think if it was legalized then I'd say make it 21


----------



## BeNice

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

You people from California don't count. You are free, we are not. If you get caught smoking weed, well, nothing happens. If we do, 28 cops come to our door and treat us like garbage. Heck, if you live in the right county you can grow, what, 6 plants, and it doesn't even matter if it's medical or not. I'm thinking Mendocino here.


----------



## shelovescliche

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Much, much worse. Paranoia, insane nerves, really not worth it.


----------



## Joshy

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Back when I was about 16 it used to be very calming and fun, but only if I was with a close friend or friends. I really couldn't go out in public though and it was actually worse to talk to people I didn't know.

Now I can't even smoke it with the closest of friends or even by myself. I get massive panic attacks and become extremely paranoid.

People always think I'm weird when I say no to smoking weed with them, but now I don't even lie. I just tell them straight up, I don't like it and it gives me panic attacks. People kinda stop bugging you to smoke all the time once you just come out and tell them. :b


----------



## xdefiance

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I feel it slightly increases my anxiety, but the other effects outweigh this negative. I enjoy how i think when I'm under the infulence of marijuana.


----------



## CoreyCarpenter

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I smoke sometimes. It makes being in public situations much easier for me. However, it does not help with talking to people.


----------



## pita

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

It used to help a lot, but it makes me wildly anxious these days. I think it has a lot to do with where you smoke it and who you smoke it with, but I also think that my pot smoking days are over. Le sigh.


----------



## gs8778

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

*


----------



## TheZeppelin

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Whenever I get depressed I fire up a J, put on some chill music, and just relax.

Its helped me quite a bit.


----------



## crazytomato

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

It helps as far as a blending in aspect goes. If that makes any sense.

When I'm around 2 or more people I don't know, though, usually it makes me feel more anxious. Until I get incredibly blazed, that is.

So my advice is: If you're smoking anxious, smoke alot.


----------



## KurtG85

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I believe this questions is like asking: "do ssri's help your anxiety or make them worse?" SSRI's, while quite similiar, have slightly different effects and the same goes for weed and its various strains. Some weed will make you really mellow, some will blow your anxiety through the roof.


----------



## Reachinghigher

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

No for marijuana.............. :no


----------



## heyubigrockstar

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

I had the worst panic attack of my life on it, haven't done it since.


----------



## nothing to fear

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

its effect on my social anxiety has really changed over the years (depends on the kind of pot i get, too). at first it would be awful with people i didn't know, but with a couple of good friends it would be fine. then when my SA got worse in general i would be paranoid around ANYONE (except for my brother) so i stopped getting really stoned around people. now i only ever do it alone or with my brother.

if i'm in the wrong mood, it can be horrible for my depression too. it doesn't have as much do with other people, but sometimes my thoughts will be racing and all i can think about is how empty and meaningless everything is and how there is no point in living. i'm now able to distract myself if i feel those thoughts coming on, which is good.


----------



## jeremynd

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*



misskiki25 said:


> oh my gosh it made mine sooo much worse!! I used to smoke it out of peer pressure then pray to god for the feeling of being high to go away... it gave me panic attacks & I swear, I was bright red the whole time I was high


haha same exact thing would happen to me...


----------



## crazyg

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

The one time I was high, I was extremely paranoid.

Well, technically, I also ate some special brownies once and they didn't seem to do much other than give me the munchies.

I'd rather not try it ever again.


----------



## crossfadex

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

it seems to have various effects to me when I use it. 
The very last time i smoked pot, i had an intense anxiety attack. possibly because I smoked it with my friend i didn't see for months.

The first time I smoked it, it was great because I wasn't around anybody but my brother.

Every time I've smoke it, it makes me not want to move or stand. It makes all the little subconscious things extra hard to do- I thought i was gonna not be able to swallow. Every time I've smoked it around people, I've felt just sooooo bad I just wanted to die. its terrible and I DO NOT recommend pot for anxiety sufferers.


----------



## TATA

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

Worse, gets you more paranoid. The only times I actually enjoyed it to the fullest(back in my crazy days) is with my best friend (a girl).


----------



## vibrato5

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

A bad experience with mary jane was what revealed my social anxiety. I had smoked on off, and daily at some points, for maybe 3 years prior to that one experience. It was the most akward and anxious experience of my life. I thought about it for a long time thereafter and I can't say I've been the same, socially, ever since. But on the bright side, I think I'm slowly getting better.


----------



## 4_relief

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

smoking joints used to do the trick back in the day for my depression/anxiety until a couple years down the road my situation worsened big time now the only way i can describe getting high in my position is i dont know waat the ****k is going on when im high, and heightens anxiety increadible because of that so i stay away now but used to be a potthead


----------



## Puma

*Re: marijuana and Socail Anxiety*

i am one heavy duty pothead...i am high from within 5 minutes of waking till im sleeping everyday
sometimes it helps, sometimes it does absolutely nothing...ive never understood the proc rate (to use some wow slang)


----------



## molsoncanadian

I was a very anti-social person most of my life and when i started using weed it made me very social. I smoked for 5 years and in the last year the weed did a complete change. It now makes me paranoid as you can get and shakey. My social anxiety got worse than it ever was. I dont know why it changed but anyways I laid off the weed for a bit and my social anxiety is drifting away very nicely. So it did help once but now being sober is helping alot more. does anyone else feel this way? strange ehh


----------



## Phibes

Worse! Makes it much worse!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Not my style.


----------



## ladygrey

it makes it "better" as long as the high lasts, then it's back to normal...


----------



## gluir

i smoke weed quite heavile in comparison to most people. and ive found that my anxiety issues have done nothing but got far far worse. when your in the mind frame of being stoned, you think about people, relationships, reasons as to why certain things happen, reasons as to why certain thigs havent happened. you think about where you want to be, who you want to be. when smoking with a close friend i find weed can be super productive, conversation is heightened, but can also be crushed. 

i feel like smoking weed gives me an alternate way of thinking, which i love, but the answers you find yourself being drawn to are never usually what you want to hear. which in turn make you nervous when faced with the situation you were thinking about stoned.


----------



## indigo

It actually makes paranoia kick in as well, so definitely worse! If you want to relax around people, have a drink instead!


----------



## My911GT2993

personaly, it gets rid of generalized anxiety when on my own, and it significantly increases anxiety in any sort of social situation. but it probably depends on what sort of person you are, i think some are more adaptable than others.......


----------



## alkalineashes

Hey guys im new.. I have social anxiety disorder and about a year ago while I was on prozac I started smokin weed. At first it was literally a miracle drug and complete bliss. I could smoke by myself and feel relaxed for the first time ever or even being out with people id feel great and confidant. I even got girls easier for the first time. But after around six months I realized I was more and more isolated, i became having doubts and I realized wanted to cut back. I took a 2 or 3 week break over summer and realized how parinoid it made me. I started up again tho just because the thought of bong hit was too good. its now been a few months but I really want to get my social anxiety under control and weed def doesnt help anymore. I just ran out today and am tryin to quit for awhile. hopefully it wont be too bad..


----------



## SuperTodd

The times I tried it years ago it. It made my anxiety so bad! Same with cocaine.

However, LSD and mushrooms were fantastic and gave me a really good feeling of connection to other people.


----------



## inVis420

Ever since I started smoking 2 years ago my anxiety has gotten alot better. It helped me make more friends and exposed me to alot of new social situations. When i'm on it I do get paranoid and very quiet sometimes, but other times it makes me mellow. These days I prefer smoking alone and it helps a ton with depression.


----------



## R

Personally i know someone that in his mid 30's it has helped him get a decent job, but it hasn't solved anything. Relationships are still kind of beyond him ... although he does better then i do. 


As for me, weed is very bad... just depends on your chemistry is guess. 

In the end, like any drug, it won't work in my opinion.


----------



## TATA

worse, as you tend to think more and that not a very good idea, as we spend enough time in our heads, plus it just makes you paranoid


----------



## Dempsey

I get the feeling people are looking at me and know I'm stoned. I avoid eye contact and conversation.

However, if I'm smoking with other people then I can relax about it, and it really can help quite a bit with talking to people. Sharing a joint has proven to be beneficial with relationships so far.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

After 3 weeks sober, I still think when I got high everyday, I felt better and I was happier. It sounds strange, but I was a lot more motivated to do something, I'm bored 24 hours 7 days a week now and nothing feels pleasurable. Just 11 more months until I can feel some smoke in my lungs. The only good thing is I feel more clear, but what good is being clear when you feel miserable as ****.


----------



## dawnoldduckk

sleepysmurf said:


> makes it MUCH worse for me as well and my body very very very shakey... anyone else get like that?


EXACTLY HOW I GET. i get twitchy and shaky and i over think everything to the max, i think im absolutely insane... i wish the highs i used to get way back in the day


----------



## Freak

[email protected]! banned JWH-18


----------



## eagleheart

I have heard someone say it made them/you paranoid bu i just don't know the difference.


----------



## lde22

Does any know if you can get a medical marijuana recommendation for social anxiety? I live in southern California and I keep reading how easy it is to get one here and the websites even list depression and anxiety disorders as a reason. Has anyone tried it? I think I might try to get one.


----------



## Got2GetGoing

I like it makes life more interesting, I love to swim high also. :lol


----------



## Inside

Freak said:


> [email protected]! banned JWH-18


For what?


----------



## igotproblems

sometimes better, sometimes worse.
But when first using it weed gives me pararoia... until I adjust to using it.


----------



## crayzyMed

MJ makes SA far worse, id stay away from it.


----------



## crayzyMed

Freak said:


> [email protected]! banned JWH-18


Not that i think that banning a substance does anything good (usually just the opposite) JWH chemicals could have carcinogenic metabolites, so caution is adviced with them.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

MJ can seem like it helps with SA but nothing gets done and then the worry of that plus the SA = you're gonna have a bad time. Best avoided in my opinion. I don't smoke at all anymore and my quality of life has significantly improved. It works for some though.


----------



## Jett

It helps me alot, actually.
In fact, all drugs do- the stronger the drug, the more open, charming, social I am.

If I'm on coke I'm a god, ecstacy, mushrooms- I'm everyone's best friend. Weed just makes me so much calmer and relaxed- I've never had paranoia episodes while smoking- and I smoke a good deal, sometimes just to 'get by' in my day to day life.

It helps me more than my meds did, honestly.


----------



## Amanda123

ctsa said:


> I smoke pot alot. NOT when I am out in public, but only for its psychedelic effects when I'm at home alone.
> It helps me meditate, see into my mind, and try to understand and untangle why I am the way I am.


hah, yeah me too :yes great way to put it.


----------



## raaz00

I never know what to expect when I smoke pot. Sometimes it really helps and calms me down and sometimes it has me flipping out. I generally wont smoke if I feel anxious, but on days that I'm feeling stable and better adjusted I do.

Its different for everyone though.


----------



## rezdog

sleepysmurf said:


> makes it MUCH worse for me as well and my body very very very shakey... anyone else get like that?


I am exactly like this. My heart will be thumping hard and I will be short on breath. Most of the time I cant keep eye contact with anyone talking to me and I will be shaking so much that my voice will tremble as well.

marijuana is a thumps down for me


----------



## crayzyMed

rezdog said:


> I am exactly like this. My heart will be thumping hard and I will be short on breath. Most of the time I cant keep eye contact with anyone talking to me and I will be shaking so much that my voice will tremble as well.
> 
> marijuana is a thumps down for me


+1


----------



## Jessie203

Doesnt help me.


----------



## Unlikely hero

i 90% blame my SA on weed.


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom

CrashMedicate said:


> Helps. I won't shut up sometimes. I totally "get" everyone around me and feel like I know what everybody is thinking, can read body language better, blah blah.
> 
> I used to be the wake n' bake bent-all-day type but to be honest it just isn't all that appealing anymore.


It sounds like you were stoned out of your mind. Everytime I tried to go out into a socialexperience high it didnt work at all. I didnt know what to say, kept over-alalyzing situations and didn't feel like myself. Doesn't help in anzxiety for me..


----------



## Witchcraft

at first i feel relaxed, but when the effect wears out my anxiety goes to the level of strong paranoia.


----------



## piscesx

take it from someone who smoked and was addicted to pot for over 3 years.. 
it doesn't help. in fact i strongly think it is partial caused of my social anxiety, because i distanced my self from people for so long, because i thought that they wouldn't accept me because i was stoned. or because i was worried that they would notice i was stoned. 
it got in the habit of just not communicating with people. 
it used to make me afraid to look people in the eyes.
and i would away put getting stoned over going out to meet people. 
so no please don't try using pot to cure or cover up your social anxiety!!!


----------



## mike80

I get more paranoid from it. Last time was 2 years ago and I haven't smoked since.


----------



## shimmer1221

I am stumped on this one. Sometimes it makes me feel better and sometimes it makes my anxiety worse. I guess it depends on the type of weed it is. I definitely think it should be accesible for medical use for sure. It helps a lot of people. But it's not for everyone... everyone is different.


----------



## desimarissa

raaz00 said:


> I never know what to expect when I smoke pot. Sometimes it really helps and calms me down and sometimes it has me flipping out. I generally wont smoke if I feel anxious, but on days that I'm feeling stable and better adjusted I do.
> 
> Its different for everyone though.


I completely agree! It's definitely not something I can depend on. I am not really a seasoned smoker and only really smoke when friends that do offer it to me. but I am not a huge fan. I like it relaxation wise, but hate it socially. When I smoke I have completely nothing to say and when I do actually come up with something to add to the conversation it's usually the dumbest thing that has ever come out of my mouth! And not even dumb in a funny way! I feel like weed makes me not funny and really really boring, which socially it's definitely not my goal!

To be honest, most of the good times I've had with weed were when It was with something else. Like a little bit of alcohol or something, but not too much or else it will just make me feel sick


----------



## lde22

I just smoke about a bowl of some decent grade cannabis. I haven't smoked in about a year, and this time it was really intense and strange. I am all by myself so I don't know if it helped my SA. But I cried a lot while I was stoned. It made me feel my emotions really intensely and seemed to make me realized how depressed I really am and how much I hate my life. I don't think it made me more depressed it seemed to just reveal to me how depressed I am and what my problems are. 

But overall I don't think it would be ease social anxiety around people. It would probably make it worse. It seems to intensify your thoughts.


----------



## chrishickie

i have found that it makes me more introverted/paranoid then when I don't smoke...drinking has never been a real issue but bud has a huge negative effect on me


----------



## UndercoverAlien

I was comfortable smoking weed throughout high school. When i started college it started making me anxious. I decided to take a break and now i have recently started smoking again after a month from not smoking. Im also on medication though, but imo it feels like my highs are back to normal and anxious-free. and just a tip, Indica-dominant strains are considered to be better for relieving anxiety than Sativa-dominant strains from what i understand. the worst combination for anxiety is benzos + alcohol. Trust me dont mix them.


----------



## SuperBradStar

After experiencing negative side effects from smoking weed I found this forum and realized I'm not alone, even though it seems almost all my friends who smoke have no problems smoking wherever, whenever.

I starting smoking weed back in high school when I was 16 and it was fine, I would have a good time and be able to laugh and not have a care in the world. I am now 19 and typically when I smoke with a big group of people or people I don't know very well, I get very anxious and worry that the person is looking at me and thinking I'm being weird because I'm so high. I shake and get really tense. It sometimes gets so bad where I feel like something super bad will happen like my bladder will give way and I'll wet myself or something ridiculous. I get panic attacks somewhat easily and I can't go in public places anymore because I fear that people are looking at me and know I'm high.

It's funny because I DO have my medical license and am smoking legally. All the medications my doctor gave me had crazy side effects or just made me sleepy all the time. Here are a few things I find help with this problem because I know how aggrivating it is to have so much anxiety out of your control. I still have social anxiety when I smoke with groups but I've found a way that works for me so I can still smoke daily or every other day with out all the anxiety and paranoia and just enjoy the weed 

*Here's what I do:*

- I smoke and stay indoors BY MYSELF and for the remainder of my high I stay in my house where I know it's safe and nothing will happen.
- I find using my vaporizer helps because you aren't taking in so many carcinogens (negative compounds) and it's a lighter high (other smoking seems to make anxiety worse -like a blunt or endless bong rips- it's almost too much.) Also it smells less so you don't have to worry and it's a lot healthier alternative. 
- Indica Indica INDICA strains over sativas make a vast difference (a benefit to having access to dispensaries because you can choose what strain works for you, compared to a dealer.) Heavy sativas for me are basically a anxiety attack waiting to happen.
- If you want to smoke with someone, make sure you're close with them and they are smoking too.

I really prefer this way of smoking, and while smoking by myself, I can unwind and listen to music and really de-clutter my mind. I'm a litte OCD as well and this really helps me figure out what needs to be done without freaking out or being irrational.

I haven't tried any hard drugs and wouldn't recommend it, if you've tried marijuana and found it's given you panic attacks (and again, I still experience that if I don't smoke how I explain above^^) I'm not trying to disregard anyone here, but I would recommend trying it the way I do if you can. It has truly helped me. I know I wrote a lot here, but I hope all of this information can only help people because I know how bad the social anxiety and panic from smoking weed can be.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

UndercoverAlien said:


> the worst combination for anxiety is benzos + alcohol. Trust me dont mix them.


thats by far my best combination for reliving anxiety and believe me ive tried most.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

I've always been really drunken/confused and totally incapable of functioning with that combo. The next day i have trouble remembering much after a party or a night out. my main point is: it just masks it, and sometimes it just makes it worse.


----------



## Badrelg27

It makes my anxiety worse. I only smoke when I'm at my apartment and have no plans of going anywhere social for the rest of the day. I avoid smoking if I have to be at a bar or party or any other social gathering, because I get extremely antisocial if I get too high and have to be around people I don't know well. But if I just smoke with friends at my place the euphoria usually takes over.


----------



## broseph

UndercoverAlien said:


> I was comfortable smoking weed throughout high school. When i started college it started making me anxious. I decided to take a break and now i have recently started smoking again after a month from not smoking. Im also on medication though, but imo it feels like my highs are back to normal and anxious-free. and just a tip, Indica-dominant strains are considered to be better for relieving anxiety than Sativa-dominant strains from what i understand. the worst combination for anxiety is benzos + alcohol. Trust me dont mix them.


I never thought about which one is better for reducing sa but that is interesting. I've been smoking some pretty heavy sativa the last few days. I've noticed that I feel the mental symtomns of sa much less than normal, while my physical reactions are more than normal. (sweaty hands, heart racing, nervous shaking). Indica on the other hand makes me really tired and lazy so even though I have less sa I don't want to take advantage of it. The best thing would probebly be a hybrid.

If this post doesnt make any sense right now its cause im really really blazed.


----------



## ollie d

sleepysmurf said:


> Does anyone on this board find that marijuana helps with Social Anxiety or make it worse???


For me it makes it much much worse...paranoia, unleashes the overthinking and I err on the side of cautious and I end up not going anywhere::um


----------



## SuperBradStar

Yeah, hybrids are a good choice you get the best of both worlds, but any bit of sativa for me really adds on to the negative effects. (Maybe an indica dominant hybrid) Edibles are a pretty nice high and I almost never feel paranoid or anything. How do you all feel about edibles?


----------



## ruxul

Wow, that's interesting, sativa and indica having different effects.. Ive always just thought weed was weed. Sometimes I smoke and feel relaxed and sometimes its just too overwhelming and my anxiety skyrockets through the roof. I wonder if it has something to do with the different strands.. For me it doesn't help my anxiety. I tend to think about everything that I've done thats made my life worse and dwell on things that I can't change now. I usually end up picking myself apart so much that I just feel horrible and lost.. Other times I just feel relaxed and chill... Weed's just kinda strange to me


----------



## lde22

Hey SuperBradStar how did you get your medical license? What did you get it for? I hear it's pretty easy, and I'm thinking about asking for one for depression, but I'm afraid to.


----------



## SuperBradStar

Well my friend got hers and then told me about it. You can do a simple web search to find clinics that specialize in medical marijuana prescriptions. You just set up an appointment and meet with the doctor. I had prescriptions for anxiety and a stomach problem so it was more proof that I was using it as a medicine instead of recreationally. My prescription lasts a year and then I will have to renew it. But the center that I got my card from also offers 24 hour verification that I'm an actual patient (dispensaries will always have to verify that you are an actual patient). And they provide legal help if something were ever to happen. Some people say that they can get licenses for cheap, but I think you get what you pay for and spending a little more will provide a few more perks that will ensure everything is legit.


----------



## MindOverMood

My sisters friend smokes weed to counter her anxiety, not the best way to cope but I guess it works for her.


----------



## mike8803

Indica's make you dead tired, Sativa's are for smoking during the days. Go see a quack spend $100 tell him you have insomnia, show proof of your insomnia with a sleep aid prescription from your doc, he'll give you a state wide prescription go to a medical marijuana pharmacy and enjoy


----------



## estse

Marijuana hightens my sense of SA, but adversely I care less.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

it used to make me very paranoid which worsened my anxiety. Now that I can control my anxiety for the most part, the weed actually helps. I take an SSRI and doesn't seem to interfere with the high. I think Weed is just one of those substances that is very subject to the user's state of mind.


----------



## xex

Sometimes I think that smoking weed is what got me being so social anxious... I dont reckon i was like this when i was younger. So now i have decided to stop smoking since last Friday... and we'll see how it goes!! ..


----------



## TheGambit

I started smoking weed about 3 weeks ago. I smoked twice on Friday, twice on Saturday one week and felt nothing all 4 times. 

I did the same, 2x Friday, 2x Saturday the next week and felt a little bit on the last one. 

I did the same this week. Friday I felt it a little after about 10 hours of drinking at a party. I couldn't tell if it was the marijuana or the alcohol.

Saturday I felt it A LOT. I could barely walk to the couch. I got a piece of pizza, and just sat there. I couldn't coordinate eating. I felt like I couldn't judge distance at all. My feel felt like they were falling through the floor. 

Sunday I smoked again, but less. An hour later I went to get food. It felt amazing. I can't tell if the weed was still affecting me at that point or not, but everything felt different.
I usually feel completely out of energy and dread going for food. Instead I felt relaxed. I felt like I had a ton of energy, and each footstep felt effortless. I felt NONE of the immediate anxiety I usually feel when I step outside. I felt no anxiety until I was ordering my food, and even then I was able to stop it. Normally the thoughts just relentlessly flash, but once I took a breath and focused I was able to actually stop it.

Today I smoked a little. About 1 or 1 1/2 hours later I went and got food. I think I was still feeling it. I felt the same as I did on Sunday. 

So far exploring it has been interesting. I'm going to try it out as much as possible.


----------



## MrDisaffected

Smoking weed was a trigger for my anxiety disorder, I can't smoke these days, as much as I used to love it.


----------



## foxglove007

It helps me tremendously. The problem is that it's so expensive. 
I wish society would wake up and realize that legalization would not only help our economy (which seems much more important to society at large), but also provide relief for those suffering from an array of ailments.


----------



## IccaBNedlog

Well, I prefer not to smoke pot in social situations because it does make me anxious and paranoid - I used to enjoy using it socially and saw it as a kind of social icebreaker. I'm accustomed to smoking it around some people, I think I like to do it in impersonal social situations. A club for instance with music that I like and can dance to, then I can enjoy myself in my own little bubble. Interpersonal being stoned is not a good idea, even going to the shop is a nightmare. I don't think I can hook up with a girl when I'm stoned, the negative side effects cause communications problems and tenseness in me - I can't relex and my mind is out of control and I'm in a very negative state. Not conductive to intimate relations. I smoke it when it's available and I can afford it but I need my time away from it - I used to have a compulsion to smoke it every day but at present only every now and again. If I get stoned I don't like to waste the experience - I like to be able to experience things, or to create things.


----------



## ALopes

When iFirst Started Smokin' Marijuana - iDidn't Have Any Type Of Anxiety, Disorder etc. Truth Is, iUsed To Smoke Marijuana Because It'll Make Me Stress Free N Take Away All My Nervousness At Parties N Allow Me To Dance Wit Chicks N Have Fun .. It's Only Till February Of This Year I've Been Feelin' This Anxiety, But After Havin' It & Smokin' - It Made It Much Worse


----------



## Emmz92

*Weed is the route to all evil*, i smoked for about a year, and if anyone says its not addictive is lying, it frustrates me how people on this site love to smoke weed, because in the long run, you'll soon realise that you shouldnt of smoked it, however long it takes to show the side effects. I get these random twitches when im nervous like head shaking, i havent smoked in a while now i hope it stops soon or i might aswell dig myself a grave.


----------



## ALopes

Emmz92 said:


> *Weed is the route to all evil*, i smoked for about a year, and if anyone says its not addictive is lying, it frustrates me how people on this site love to smoke weed, because in the long run, you'll soon realise that you shouldnt of smoked it, however long it takes to show the side effects. I get these random twitches when im nervous like head shaking, i havent smoked in a while now i hope it stops soon or i might aswell dig myself a grave.


You're Actually Right, Because iUsed It For A Yr Or Shorter & iHave Been experiencing The Head Shaking Since February =/ - If Yu ever Overcome It Or Find A Solution On How To Stop It, Please Lemme Know.


----------



## Honey8701

No, it made my anxiety even worse. It did relax me for a while but I started to get paranoid and depressed. I remembered feeling like I was going crazy one night. It was like my whole world was spinning and had no control...


----------



## JohnnyDollar

Helps greatly. Only use it when my anxiety is bad. Some days I'm shakier than others. In my case, it is a miracle.


----------



## changeforthebetter

i think it depends on the person i have done it a few times, i will never do it regularly, i dont like smoking, i just like the 'tripping' experience 

Are you sure the twitching is not just the sa? but hey everyone is different. I do not think the substance itself is addictive, only physiologically but i dont like smoking so that is not a problem for me 

as for it being a medicine/cure for s.a, for me it is no different than alcohol. When im drunk i dont think about sa as much, but its only temporary diversion and you should sort out the real problems not avoid them by using substances. When the effect of the substance goes away your problems are still there. You should be able to live your life happy normally and not be under to influence of something just to be happy.. because that is sad


----------



## JohnnyDollar

changeforthebetter said:


> i think it depends on the person i have done it a few times, i will never do it regularly, i dont like smoking, i just like the 'tripping' experience
> 
> Are you sure the twitching is not just the sa? but hey everyone is different. I do not think the substance itself is addictive, only physiologically but i dont like smoking so that is not a problem for me
> 
> as for it being a medicine/cure for s.a, for me it is no different than alcohol. When im drunk i dont think about sa as much, but its only temporary diversion and you should sort out the real problems not avoid them by using substances. When the effect of the substance goes away your problems are still there. You should be able to live your life happy normally and not be under to influence of something just to be happy.. because that is sad


That is why we all are encouraged to seek counseling. Any drug should be temporary, you are correct, but we need to be able to cope in society until we are able to understand the root of the problem. Anything that works for a person in that time should do it (if it's safe); however, even benzodiazepines are way worse for your liver than herb.

I'll take a quality vaporizor on a low amount if I'm in my residence before I go out to a social situation; it helps. I would rather take clonazepam PRN when I am in a setting where I don't feel comfortable to smoke. I also take 40mg celexa each day as a sort of "cocktail", if you will.


----------



## anonymous866

I exactly know what your going through. I get paranoid when I smoke weed.


----------



## zerowetaust

Try Vaporising it takes away the carcinogens and just delivers the canobiods.

Different temperatures deliver different canaboids like the nic ones I am having right now.
Much less paranioa and the general heaby jeabys.


----------



## zerowetaust

ALopes said:


> You're Actually Right, Because iUsed It For A Yr Or Shorter & iHave Been experiencing The Head Shaking Since February =/ - If Yu ever Overcome It Or Find A Solution On How To Stop It, Please Lemme Know.


you might have a form of tic secondary to ? Terrets sydrome clonazapine does hepl but so does a nice therapist.

Dont blame the pot mate its been around for a lot longer than we have.

stay cool bro


----------



## twincities

zerowetaust said:


> Try Vaporising it takes away the carcinogens and just delivers the canobiods.
> 
> Different temperatures deliver different canaboids like the nic ones I am having right now.
> Much less paranioa and the general heaby jeabys.


plus it gets ya' ripped!

but in all honesty, like, just alittle high and yeah I think it does indeed help. It loosens me up and make me more of a chatter box then a wall flower. But too much of a good thing can be a bad thing... including this stuff.


----------



## zebra00

sleepysmurf said:


> Does anyone on this board find that marijuana helps with Social Anxiety or make it worse???


it makes me worse i have to smoke it on my own.. everytime the person i buy it off calls to my house he always stays a while to smoke a few joints with me as soon as i take a smoke off a joint i feel all panicy and all and stop talking and i do be there thinking that he thinks im weird for being so quiet and i feel pure uncomfortable after another couple of joints it gets too bad for me to take and i always tell him the same excuse to get rid of him i have to eat my dinner when he goes the anxiety goes away and i feel fine and happily stoned


----------



## Jcgrey

zebra00 said:


> it makes me worse i have to smoke it on my own.. everytime the person i buy it off calls to my house he always stays a while to smoke a few joints with me as soon as i take a smoke off a joint i feel all panicy and all and stop talking and i do be there thinking that he thinks im weird for being so quiet and i feel pure uncomfortable after another couple of joints it gets too bad for me to take and i always tell him the same excuse to get rid of him i have to eat my dinner when he goes the anxiety goes away and i feel fine and happily stoned


I'm exactly the same way. In fact on one occasion, after smoking and sitting there not saying a word and shaking/twitching for a while, I just got up went to my room locked the door and hid in my bed. Eventualy my company left. lol


----------



## tweedyrat

It can definately be a social icebreaker, like alcohol, but I don't like being around people who aren't also smoking it or I feel like I have to stuggle not to make a fool of myself. 
I'd say it's worst of all for my depression though. It usually makes me feel a hell of a lot worse.


----------



## jimbo1

i smoked pot only three times in my life. Every time the effect that i get is fragmentation. everything is like fragment of a motion film. strange.


----------



## jagmusic

My guess:
People who said Helps: Not long time users.

Worse: Long term users.

Well that supports my theory at least.. The chemical obviously alters the brain and over time I think that it does something to mess with this part of your brain. Feeling anxious and worried. Or perhaps killing parts of the brain that keep this at bay normally. Basically I think that it is only good in moderation, as with everything else.


----------



## Sollozzo

Smoking a lot, makes it much much worse for me. But I found out how to make it work for me...1 or 2 puffs, and thats it. The higher I get, the more paranoid I get. I actually feel the best when I'm coming OFF my high, thats when I'm relaxed. So now if I just smoke a very little bit it keeps me grounded with that mellow feeling.

But I can't smoke often because it makes me too dam hungry and harder for me to wake up in the morning.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Been using for about 5 years now. I find it helps anxiety if you know how to use it (try meditation or deep breathing exercises stoned ). I quickly learnt how to handle my weed and now its like we have a kinship. I hardly get paranoid anymore I find it pretty easy to recognise 'stoned paranoia' and in a way it helped me to recognise overthinking/paranoia when im sober. It helps to smoke it somewhere u feel 'safe' or around people that don't care if u smoke. Smoking by yourself too much can make it hard to be high around others cos u get stuck in a habit of entertaining only yourself or just being generally selfish.


----------



## SoClose

Worse for me. I smoke pot maybe once every couple years, thinking that maybe it will have a different effect, but it never does. I can appreciate things about pot, and know that it does help some people but I'm not one of them. 

That being said I smoked a lot as a teen before my SA was really SA, and it didn't seem to bother me then. I guess the worse my anxiety got the harder it was to smoke pot and not lose my ****. 

The one weird thing is, the last time I got stoned I started doing math, which is the number 1 root cause of all my anxiety in the whole world. I have a full fledged number phobia and for some reason the last time I got stoned, what did I end up thinking about? Math. But I'd rather deal with my phobia than be stoned all the time! At least I can hide the phobia


----------



## izuhbelluh

If I'm out and I smoke it helps a bit, because I laugh at everything. But at the same time I also get more paranoid.
If I'm home and I smoke, I usually just laugh at everything, get really hungry, then get really sleepy and take a nap. lol.

I don't smoke a lot though, most recently was about a month ago, and before that was almost about 6 months ago. 
But when I do, and I'm out I've realised I can deal with my anxiety for the most part. It's just being more paranoid is the issue.


----------



## writingupastorm

There are some strains that make you more relaxed and are really good for anxiety, and some that make you super paranoid and anxious. Also the way it was dried and "cured" makes a difference in how you feel.


----------



## J Dynamo

*Only 3 years late ... (haha)*

Sorry for the late response,

I recently found out that I had social anxiety. I could never pin point what was exactly wrong with me.

With weed, i started using it recreationally. I noticed that it made me feel really nervous, and dramatically increased my anxiety but I always wondered why.

By my senior year of high-school i began smoking every night before bed, and once i began adapting to the drug more and more it became more enjoyable. I noticed that it would relax me and all the anxiety like symptoms faded away. I tried to make it a goal of mine to not smoke weed during the day while carrying out daily activities because i didn't want to turn into a burnout. What made that easy for me was that I didn't have to, because even when i wasn't high the anxiety was virtually gone. It was a miracle, so i thought. The only thing that was hiding the anxiety was the reassurance that i was able to smoke more weed the next night. After about 3 months of this cycle, the weed began losing its magic for me. I would smoke at night, then the anxiety would come back during the day. I didn't know what to do. Here i was stuck with a drug habit AND social anxiety. I had two choices, smoke weed all the time, or confront my anxiety and quit the drug.

Luckily I sucked it up, quit the dope and have been clean for 3 months or so. When I stopped the anxiety came back, and it was worse than before, but I kept telling myself that I couldn't turn back to the weed. But as of today I can say that this anxiety is fading on its own. I feel happy again, and it's a great feeling knowing you weren't alone.

Keep in mind that this was my experience and not everyone is the same.
All I know is that if I could go back, I wouldn't have abused the drug.


----------



## psychgirl88

Never helped me. Just made my anxiety worse & made me keep my mouth shut more because I felt too stupid to talk. I think it depends on the situation you're in. If you go to a party with a lot of people it's prob best not to smoke but by yourself or around people you are comfortable with it's ok. Really just depends on the person. It affect everyone differently. I have read studies that have linked long-term marijuana use to increased anxiety & even psychotic-like states, such as shizophrenia. I'll post the results on here.


----------



## CrazyChris

Tried it once, also hoping for some relaxation, but I didn't feel anything. Idk what happend, maybe it was cause I also drank some whisky?

Anyways, I wanted to try it again, but then I read that if you're already kinda depressed, it can get alot worse with weed. Now I'm realy unsure whether or not this is a good idea. If there's one thing I don't need, it's more depression/anxiety...


----------



## Anemone

It gets rid of my anxiety such as worrying about bills/a social event coming up/a past social event where I made myself look stupid. It helps me to sleep. It helps with the pain of my arthritis.

It does not help me to feel sociable and if I'm stoned around anyone I don't know well it makes me paranoid.


----------



## jazz303

smoking weed is what brought on my anxiety. i smoked fairly often (usually 2-5 times a week) from the ages of 16-21. it wasn't until i was 19/20 that i started to develop SA. i should have quit when i started getting symptoms of anxiety & derealization but i kept on smoking for another 18 months or so. from there it just got worse and worse, the derealization was especially awful and i would not wish it upon anyone. not knowing what is going on around you is a horrible feeling.

i quit smoking about 6 months ago and haven't smoked since (although i have done some other recreational drugs in this time) and the derealization has pretty much faded away and i feel that the SA is starting to go away too, but i'm a lot less social than i used to be and there are times where i won't leave the house all week except to go to work. other times i can go out and be ok (though i barely socialise unless with close friends) and if i'm drinking i'm totally fine, but this does not help the problem at all because i want to be able to socialise when i'm sober, not just when i'm drunk or on drugs.

so a word of warning - if you want to smoke bud, do it, but be careful, don't get stuck into a routine of getting high all the time and abusing the drug because it could make your anxiety much, much worse. i have experienced it first hand and seen the damage it has done to others as well. if you are already suffering from anxiety, i can only imagine smoking bud is going to have a negative effect on your SA in the long-term.


----------



## Caps Fan8

I've only smoked a few times and when I did I was very outgoing and relaxed. But different people act different when they're high though.


----------



## paige16

I've only done it with I'm with my very close friends, who I feel more comfortable around, then I'm alot more talkative and I input more into the conversation. Even then though, the feeling gets worse that even these people that I know love me, are laughing at me and what I'm saying. I think it makes me look less socially awkward, but I sure as hell pay for it in my head.


----------



## Ojee

THC has proven to bring about psychotic symptoms, such as paranoia (in people with the susceptible gene), but the CBD in weed has also proven to alleviate these symptoms. Todays MJ is usually high in THC, and in turn lowers the amount of CBD which can be produced in it. I would say it usually depends on the type of weed smoked. One type of weed can be very different from another.


----------



## isnothere

Worse for me , i felt like i was dying after i smoked that crap ..


----------



## HermitModeON

If I'm smoking with a group of people, it makes it worse because I just space out and kind of lose touch with reality.

If I'm smoking alone... well, I don't have anxiety when I'm alone. But it does, however, help with the depression caused by anxiety.


----------



## rockyraccoon

When I first started smoking weed it made me very sociable and super outgoing. It relaxed me and got rid of my anxiety. But this all changed. Eventually, the weed did the opposite and it would make me extremely anxious, make my depession worse, and increase my insomnia. I had to quit it because it made my SA so terribly worse. I quit years ago, and I will never smoke that stuff again.


----------



## I_Dazed_I

Worse! My first panic attack ever was caused by MJ. The only attacks I have ever had that I actually passed out during (4 to count) were all on MJ. 

I was actually reading about this recently and read that THC shut's down the part of your brain that creates GABA natuarally, which would mean you lose your ability to be calm I would think?


----------



## estse

I got high tonight.

It just makes me reflect on if PEOPLE feel this way normally, and if I am missing something.


----------



## daveac

Not only does it make me way more paranoid, it can even change my voice - or even paralyze my voice for a short time.

I wasn't always like that when I did smoke though, which by the way I don't smoke anymore. The tail end of my pot smoking days left me sitting as a stone rock(expression-wise, didn't talk), sweaty, shaky, and I would have that constant feeling of 'going over a surprise hill in the car' for hours.

<edit> My situation was the exact same as RockyRaccoon's. It gave me a lot of confidence when I had first started. But eventually it just worsened everything.

Also, someone mentioned some strains can affect your anxiety either way. This is true, there are two different types of marijuana which all of those strains fall under: Sativa and Indica.

Sativa affects your head, causing that really light-headness feeling.
Indica is more of a body high, and you don't get that light-headness feeling.

Sativa, at least for me, is what caused *major anxiety*. Like rapid heart pounding, pouring sweat, twitches, my reaction time with speech would be really delayed.

Regardless, I haven't smoked in two years and don't see myself really getting into it anytime soon.

Worst mistake I ever made: Eating shrooms. If you have SA... please, do not do this. I've only taken them once. Soaked in my own sweat the next morning. Man, just thinking about that night makes me anxious.

I prefer being sober, though I don't mind a buzz from some alcohol. I've recently noticed I become much more laid back and my speech isn't as fast or mumbled, and I laugh a lot more. Expected with alcohol. But, I wish I could be like that without any substances.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Lots of high-dose daily smoking last week around new, intimidating (not dodgy, just intellectually intimidating, smart people, good musicians). Lots of anxiety sober, low anxiety while high. No negative effects. No depression or ADHD. I'll never understand those who experience anxiety from weed.


----------



## ReachinOut

I used to smoke all the time without a problem. But since my SA symptoms have come on strong the pot makes it way worse. Really paranoid and self conscious after I get high. Sucks because I really enjoyed to partake.


----------



## dwhouse

It helps me calm down when im really anxious. but it makes my anxiety skyrocket in social situations moreso than it would if im sober.


----------



## 266x

It just makes me really happy and when I get into social situations I can think clearer. I feel like I'm watching myself in an Animal Planet documentary and the narrator says "and now he has to interact with the group in order to assert his status as dominant male" or something along those lines. It's pretty funny. Weed doesn't make you freak out, it's the type of person you are.


----------



## Emanresu

It takes a lot of my anxiety away and has replaced medications completely now for a couple years.


----------



## 266x

High me has a message for all of you:



> "Guaranteed listen to Valkyrie Missile (angels' and airwaves) and stare into the sunset, its an epic feeling like you're starring in a movie an dyou have background music, and you just 'understand'. yeah it's great but then the music ends you feel ike you're about to die haha"


Wrote this while helllo


----------



## rawrguy

By yourself with good music it is a-w-e-s-o-m-e!


----------



## bg4m3r

It used to be great for my SA. It does tend to make me more introverted, but it shuts up the voices in my head that keep reminding me of everything I have done and could do wrong, and when there's a conversation going on, I'm more likely to participate, although I get super rambly and start to worry that I'm talking too much, but I try to watch the people I'm talking to for signs that they want me to shut up, lol. The past few years though, it's made me feel more depressed in general, unless I'm in an upbeat positive environment. My life in general has been far more depressing too though, so there's probably a connection there. I've been without for around a month and a half now due to job seeking, but I will probably stay off for a while at this point once I find a job. It's too much of a downer these days. Maybe when my general situation is better I will be able to again. I do miss it, and enjoy it in moderation when everything is so much in the crapper already.


----------



## AllToAll

UltraShy said:


> Don't know. Willing to provide an expert opinion if anyone is willing to provide the pot.


I'll bring the chips... :yes


----------



## GregW

For me it doesn't help anxiety of any sort much, but usually doesn't worsen it either. It mainly helps me with depression, and to be able to feel a bit more free emotionally. Unfortunately the next day I tend to feel a sort of pot hangover (pot fog as I call it) which dampens the benefits it had.

Some medically minded users say it all depends on which strain is used too, as they say that THC can increase anxiety and other hyperactive or unstable states of mind, whereas cannabidiol in the plant acts oppositely, by being sedating and stabilising. The ratio of these two substances varies by strain, according to the theory.


----------



## mjd58

Heres my expert opinion, as i have been doing this for many many years. 

Weed is undoubtedly, in the majority of people, BAD for social anxiety or any OCD type disorder. 

I know...Shocking right??? We people dont seem to learn. We may have one good episode and so contunue doing it no matter how many "bad times" ie; increased anxiety, nervousness, apprehension, paranoia etc, we have, yet we'll continue doing it

This is how it works. Usually, weed 'expands' consciousness. In Sativas more so then in Indicas. The high' usually, for most people will be ok. The problem is the burnout, where consciousness contracts, and so the person is likely to become more obsessive and negative feeling. The emotions come back into foreground, and you cant seem to just "be"....


It is simply not good. If you want to get better, because social anxiety is not permanent, you will have to try harder. You can do it.


----------



## katiebird

Back when I was younger I would smoke weed all the time with friends, I'd be really giddy and happy not a care in the world, never ever would i get paranoid. But now it's completely the opposite even with the smallest amounts, I get super quiet and serious, and i get nervous to actually get up and do things. I guess the best way to describe it is that everything just feels uneasy for me.. none of my stoner friends understand what I'm feeling either. I think weed is different for everyone and our bodies and minds change as we grow up too. So there can be hidden phsycology behind why one person might like it's effects while some not so much


----------



## el flaco

I've found it helps, it chills me out and makes me less nervous, it seems like I always have something to say when high. Weed also helps me get to sleep.


----------



## el flaco

rawrguy said:


> By yourself with good music it is a-w-e-s-o-m-e!


lol this is my life at uni. Havent found anyone else who smokes plus with the SA its kinda hard meeting new peeps. If I have no uni work I normally just blaze through the day listening to tunes in my room and pass out.


----------



## john kimble

It used to feel good. Now I feel worse. I also hallucinate and start getting paranoid. I think of everything negative in my life of all the failures. I also think about other people I care about but nothing good about it. It gets me real worried. As much as I love to smoke or hear that dutch burn real nice, I have to let it go for a while. I was off it for 2 months. Smoked once and that will be my last for awhile.


----------



## el flaco

el flaco said:


> lol this is my life at uni. Havent found anyone else who smokes plus with the SA its kinda hard meeting new peeps. If I have no uni work I normally just blaze through the day listening to tunes in my room and pass out.


such a bad idea, weed stops being fun when your using it to escape your problems. I've realised this now and need to take a break and tackle the real issues.


----------



## borntosuffer

i become more paranoid and sleepy


----------



## philosophy

It made my social anxiety probably ten times worse. However, I was likely smoking a lot of sativa strains as I would get the ultimate mind trip. With a pure indica strain, it could be another story altogether. I don't know.


----------



## sabbath

I would only smoke it at home But it definitely has positive effects for me. Makes me feel calm and helps shutup those negative illogical thought I get too


----------



## Sensesauce

I tried weed maybe about 7 times and 5 of those times I had panic attacks about going crazy or having a heart attack and freaking out. It feels relaxing yes, but mostly dysphoric for me and while my body is relaxed, my mind is racing like crazy. I avoid it now and turn it down when offered.

Strangely there is one empathic substance that I have tried which not only erased my anxiety, but also turned me into an extrovert for 5 hours. I went out looking for people to socialize with and initiating conversations lol. But I will not advocate use of that substance of course :b


----------



## hoddesdon

There are two people on a similar site to this one whose social anxiety was caused by using marijhuana.


----------



## philosophy

hoddesdon said:


> There are two people on a similar site to this one whose social anxiety was caused by using marijhuana.


You could add me to that list. Although I've always had minor social anxiety my entire life, after chronically blazing for 3 years, it exacerbated it through the roof.


----------



## abiophyl

yep! although awkward/shy as a youngster, chronically smoking from age 21 to 26 increased my social anxiety one hundred fold! 

I have been avoidant/agoraphobic/a-motivated/depressed ever since


----------



## Rest or Real?

Sensesauce said:


> I tried weed maybe about 7 times and 5 of those times I had panic attacks about going crazy or having a heart attack and freaking out. It feels relaxing yes, but mostly dysphoric for me and while my body is relaxed, my mind is racing like crazy. I avoid it now and turn it down when offered.
> 
> Strangely there is one empathic substance that I have tried which not only erased my anxiety, but also turned me into an extrovert for 5 hours. I went out looking for people to socialize with and initiating conversations lol. But I will not advocate use of that substance of course :b


MDMA.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Used in moderation, I'm pro-cannabis. Moderating it's usage properly is the hard part.


----------



## iChoseThisName

My experiences with it have been almost entirely positive. Very relaxing for social situations. Havent had any though for the last few years. No friends - no connections.


----------



## Ras2248

I've had times where weed opened me up to new ideas and helped me to accept myself in a positive way, but I've also had times where weed made me extremely shaky to the point where I couldn't keep my leg from twitching, so I really don't know what to think.


----------



## The Other

.


----------



## zakiue

I have a hard time actually smoking because it's usually a social activity and I feel a lot of pressure about how I'm holding the piece and the flame and so on and so on... I feel like the people I'm with are watching me very closely and it's difficult to get past that.

That being said, when I have managed to get high, I sometimes get uncomfortable and once again feel like the people around me are judging my behavior, which I know is totally unreasonable. 

A few times, more recently, I've been able to get past that and enjoy the high, and it's wonderful. It completely eradicated most of my anxiety once I was able to relax and accept the feeling.


----------



## DavidBlues

It helps me only if is indica, and I only smoke enough to feel kind fuzzy. One hit is all it takes if its good quality. If its Sativa, or if I smoke too much it makes me seriously think I'm going to die.

I remember once I went to the mall with a friend buzzed once, and I went up to a girl there with her friends and told her she was the most beautiful woman I had ever seen and then asked her for her number. She giggled, turned me down, but she told me I was sweet and that I had made her day. That alone made me feel great for a while.


----------



## Amileaway

When I was smoking weed, it would make it easier to think of things to talk about. At the same time, though, I was afraid of non-users discovering that I was high and this would make things much worse.
There was also this thing I would do where I would intentionally seek depth and substance in a subject when I was high, mostly to compensate for the fear that being a pothead makes you look stupid.


----------



## mut

much worse


----------



## Pr0n

Simply no. I can't relax. Oh man did my heart pump the last time i tried it. I thought i was gonna get a heart attack. Doesn't make me feel relaxed or happy unfortunately. Just amplifies my general anxiety.


----------



## topmid

smoking weed definitely helps me relax, socially or not. when i'm sober i think way too much about everything and feel like i'm losing my mind but when i smoke my thoughts are much more chill and i'm able to get to the underlying cause of my problems and try to resolve them. when i'm high in social situations i am a lot less paranoid of what others are thinking about me and i feel like i can talk to almost anybody. it's also a great way to get to know people since a lot of people smoke. for example if you find out someone smokes you can be like, "hey we should get together sometime and smoke a j!" 

i used to be paranoid about people in public thinking i'm stoned but i realized that being stoned is not really much different than being sober, you're just more relaxed. as long as you get some eye drops, don't reak, and don't look like the typical stoner, nobody will know. i've had conversations with my parents, police officers, teachers, etc while extremely stoned and they never gave it a thought.

i quit my job a month ago though and now i don't have money for weed


----------



## JackNoah

Never had the chance to try weed, the people in my area is pretty anti-weed so it's tough to find a friend with the right connections. Definitely something I'd like to try though.


----------



## Benjo

Smoking pot made my social anxiety even worse, but i did it anyway, dont know really why. Maybe it was some kind of running from my lonelyness.. i dunno


----------



## Lmatic3030

Smoking weed calmed the over thinking that takes place in my head in social settings. I havent done it in awhile mainly because I dont like the smell and I'm trying to find employment.


----------



## Jaxin

It's helped me. In fact the first few months I first smoked it helped me work through issues that I'd been slushing through for years at a much increased rate. 

OCD was the major one. Nearly overnight it was incredibly improved. Social anxiety lessened, I felt more relaxed and open to other people, but still aware enough to know and avoid what might embarass me once sober. Concentration improved, doing boring or hard work became fun. 

It was also a fantastic therapist. I've always been one to sit and contemplate things, but it opened my mind to new points of views, thoughts, realizations that I hadn't reached before. After a few months I was a lot more certain about who I was, what I wanted out of life, what issues are making me angry or depressed and how to change that aspect of my life. 

I think the important thing with MJ is smoking it in a comfortable safe place. I did all my smoking in my bedroom alone and it was great. I imagine if I had started it socially in a new environment I might have had anxiety and paranoia issues.


----------



## Fiji07

*well*

I don't know but I went to a lil wayne concert got contact high and felt really good let loose and more sociable other than that don't know I don't smoke


----------



## jonny neurotic

I think it is a double edged sword. On the one hand small quantities do help with my SA but being totally ripped does make it worse. So to the people who say it makes it worse I suggest trying very low doses and see how that works. It is a dopaminergic drug so there is potential but the dopaminergic effects have a ceiling while the other effects do not.


----------



## StPatrick

When used in moderation it definitely helps me. It doesn't make you social, but it also doesn't make me anxious either. Just more relaxed. Alcohol is more unhealthy and it really just gives me nausea and sleepyness. I find when I have some I can lower my other medications to help prevent tolerance...(but that has to do with Depression more). Take too much and I get depressed. Someone here said they are good after 1 hit, Im not sure what he is hitting a joint, a blunt? It takes at least half a J to do its work for me.


----------



## leave me alone

Last couple of times i smoked, it made me so very anxious. Cant even enjoy my high with SA.


----------



## theguru416

I have smoked a lot over the past 2 years. Probably 5-6 times a week. When I first tried it in high school I became so paranoid, i thought i was going to die. So I didnt smoke for a while. Then I decided to try it again about a year later and it wasnt so bad. In fact every now and then I would get great highs, almost felt cured from SA but this was seldom.
Now in my current state I have noticed that a shake a lot when I am high. While I dont feel like im dying, I do feel very uncomfortable. Recently I have only been smoking once or twice a week.


----------



## BKrakow

I only use marijuana in moderation: I smoke a moderate amount of it every day.


----------



## JamesIncandenza

Hi guys, new to the thread, just wanted to say i can relate to a ridiculous amount of what you guys are saying about SA and weed. I've had SA for over 10 years and it led to a lot of self-medication, including a 2 year period of nonstop weed smoking. At times, its helped a ton, providing great stress relief, and allowing me to really dig deep and think things through. Other times, mostly around new people or uncomfortable situations, it would turn me into a complete nervous wreck, making my SA 10x worse. At one point, I could totally smoke a J at a party and be fine. Right now, I can only smoke alone, and I only do so a few nights a week. The important thing is to remember that everyone's body reacts differently. So find what works for you.


----------



## Toeter

In general, thc increases the mood you are already in at that moment so if you're happy and sociable, you'll most likely become more happy and sociable. When you're uncomfortable around people, it makes you.. more uncomfortable. The few times per year i smoke, i do this while being at home and alone for that reason.


----------



## InseyeNe

*Both*: it's not a yes/no question.

Marijuana could help you or it could directly or indirectly make it worse or even start it.

But that's only recognizable if you took t for a longer time usually. If you have a good day (if you have such luck to still have those) I would try it (the effect depends on environment and your feeling).

_I agree with Toeter. Btw: Stopped smoking for over 7months because I thought it could be a reason for SA but it helped nothing. I want get back to smoking so hard - one of my dreams for life - if I ever get it back [smoking alone was always almost useless to me]._


----------



## ZO0PIDY

Well most of the time it depends on the situation when i smoke weed. If i was with close friends then it would help me take a load off and id have little to no anxiety. But, in social situations smoking weed would make me 1000 times worse. Being really quiet and not wanting to talk in front of new people due to fears of me sounding like an idiot(also happens with my close friends at times.) Fears of people thinking im weird and that they are judging me right off the bat. Worried that a close friend might bring up something about me that makes me think others will under-value me or judge me.

Basically in my case, smoking weed, it amplifies the anxiety. Making everything much worse.


----------



## engram

I prefer to smoke weed alone... when I have time and space to immerse into music. The increased feel and sense for music and improved imagination is the main reason why I occasionally use THC.

When I smoke it in a company, in situations that require communication, I somehow think deeper about stuff and things I say, realizing that they can have hundreds of meanings. Sometimes I'm not sure whether I say precisely what I wanted to say. Sometimes I feel much more paranoid and uncertain of my image in the minds of others, than in straight and sober state.

I also consider it as a waste of substance, to smoke it with friends and "spend" it with stoned talk

I suppose it is strongly individual issue.


----------



## sellers1o1

*Marijuana*

Personally on me the effects of marijuana are quite devious in its ways. My first effect I get when i Inhale is just a huge sense of relaxation and relief. Sometimes it will stay like this but others I can get bad anxiety and get the shakes and feel cold. When i first started smoking marijuana i noticed that the effect after the high had warn off of drowsiness was very very relaxing and therapeutic for me. It gave me a worry free sense of relaxation and carelessness. This quickly wore off when I became a habitual smoker and i noticed my anxiety gradually got more uncontrollable. So my opinion is this, Marijuana can be beneficial to some users but to others maybe not. there is no harm in trying marijuana it will not make your anxiety worse from smoking it once or a million times. The effects wear off when the marijuana is out of your system. If it does help your anxiety I would try to keep it to once or twice a week. I think when you use a lot of marijuana it can mess with your anxiety vs. a little bit every now and then.


----------



## Lupita

Makes it 100x worse for me. I become more paranoid and i have this feeling that every one knows what i'm thinking, and for reason i can't talk. I hate it.


----------



## shydirtbikeguy650

I have been smoking pretty heavy for last couple of years now. I would say sometimes it helps me socialize a little better but not all the time. It's not a cure all drug for me, but it helps. It does help relax me but there are those side effects like paranoia and paralyses I occasionally have to deal with. I think it makes my conversational skills worst but others tell me I talk more when I'm high. However, I don't think the side effects are any worse than some prescription drugs and definitely should not be any more illegal then say Zoloft.


----------



## dogtopus710

I absolutely cannot smoke pot around other people. I start thinking everything peole are saying has a second meaning like theyre speaking in secret code about me. It gives me panic attacks. The only way I can smoke anymore is with opiates and by myself or with 1 or 2 other people who I know well and completely trust. I used to smoke all the time even thought it made me anxious and then one day I was like, why do I smoke pot? I don't even like it. lol.


----------



## forbidden

engram:1059452494 said:


> I prefer to smoke weed alone... when I have time and space to immerse into music. The increased feel and sense for music and improved imagination is the main reason why I occasionally use THC.
> 
> When I smoke it in a company, in situations that require communication, I somehow think deeper about stuff and things I say, realizing that they can have hundreds of meanings. Sometimes I'm not sure whether I say precisely what I wanted to say. Sometimes I feel much more paranoid and uncertain of my image in the minds of others, than in straight and sober state.
> 
> I also consider it as a waste of substance, to smoke it with friends and "spend" it with stoned talk
> 
> I suppose it is strongly individual issue.


Yup im like this too


----------



## LittleSister

I'd make it worse.


----------



## odalisque

It makes it worse for me. If I partake on my own, before bed, it relaxes me and helps me fall asleep. If I partake with other people it sends my SA through the roof and I can't communicate at all.


----------



## JamesIncandenza

engram said:


> I prefer to smoke weed alone... when I have time and space to immerse into music. The increased feel and sense for music and improved imagination is the main reason why I occasionally use THC.
> 
> When I smoke it in a company, in situations that require communication, I somehow think deeper about stuff and things I say, realizing that they can have hundreds of meanings. Sometimes I'm not sure whether I say precisely what I wanted to say. Sometimes I feel much more paranoid and uncertain of my image in the minds of others, than in straight and sober state.
> 
> I also consider it as a waste of substance, to smoke it with friends and "spend" it with stoned talk
> 
> I suppose it is strongly individual issue.


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## malishka

JamesIncandenza said:


> Hi guys, new to the thread, just wanted to say i can relate to a ridiculous amount of what you guys are saying about SA and weed. I've had SA for over 10 years and it led to a lot of self-medication, including a 2 year period of nonstop weed smoking. At times, its helped a ton, providing great stress relief, and allowing me to really dig deep and think things through. Other times, mostly around new people or uncomfortable situations, it would turn me into a complete nervous wreck, making my SA 10x worse. At one point, I could totally smoke a J at a party and be fine. Right now, I can only smoke alone, and I only do so a few nights a week. The important thing is to remember that everyone's body reacts differently. So find what works for you.


I am with you on this. I become quiet, nervous and anxious when I smoke with people and have a hard time concentrating on a conversation or totally say the wrong thing. However, I love smoking alone, i feel that it calms me.


----------



## Blawnka

I started smoking weed late 10th grade, stopped 4 months ago due to chest stiffness after an anxiety/panic attack. I thought it helped a lot, but the chest stiffness will not go away and my doctor thinks I'm nuts or something.


----------



## Joe

Ive not taken it but ive read that it can affect your mental health after continued usage.

"Around 1 in 10 cannabis users have unpleasant experiences, including confusion, hallucinations, anxiety and paranoia." Is a quote from a website.


----------



## baranok

never take xanax before smoke


----------



## forevernever

In highschool I was high most of every day for a year. When I was high was the first time I experienced a panic attack. I've always been shy but when I smoked it made my SAD a million times worse. I think the stress and paranoia I felt constantly from being forced to be around people while high caused me to have the anxiety I have now. I second guessed every thing I said and I felt people were always making fun of me.. some times they were. I smoked because I liked how it made me feel when I was alone and it made me friends. Now I just don't smoke around anyone. If I do I feel terrified and usually have a panic attack.


----------



## wunderbez

baranok said:


> never take xanax before smoke


Why not? I found it much more enjoyable to combine them. No anxiety from the weed and the relaxation and sedation from both.


----------



## PioneerToTheFalls

I feel it's genuinely helped with my anxiety. I've never experienced any panic or worsening of my SA from it, quite the opposite actually. It doesn't always make me more talkative or sociable but I definitely feel more relaxed and less intimidated by people and social situations. 

The paranoia is something I've noticed too but with me it's usually for good reason when it does happen and it's not much more severe than it would be if I were sober.


----------



## LostCanadian

Everyone reacts differently with drugs. This is my opinion of course. Weed for me, as long as I don't run out, gives me a sense of " I don't give a damn". When I am sober, I get very sensitive, emotional,reactionary and agitated. I am someone with a very fast metabolism. I have a friend who is quite different. He is very relaxed, but if he smokes weed, he gets very nervous. It also depends what stains of weed you smoke.

Finally,I think someone with severe SA will not be very phased by pot,but it wont help either. I hope this helped,but it's something you got to figure out for yourself.


----------



## Ali477

Ive never even tried it and never wanted to tbh, mainly because someone i knew at school used to smoke it in the mornings and come into school later paranoid thinking people were following him and such.


----------



## TragicDreamz

It depends on the weed really. I've had both good and bad experiences.


----------



## Blix

LostCanadian said:


> gives me a sense of " I don't give a damn". When I am sober, I get very sensitive, emotional,reactionary and agitated


Same here! When I smoke bud I find myself not worrying about things I usually do when sober, and feel normal. I'm more in-tune with reality when I'm high. When sober, I just block everything out, but when I smoke I'm actually interested in life haha


----------



## Cat Montgomery

I feel like it helps.
It just makes me less anxious, which is 90% of the problem!


----------



## jamesSA

sleepysmurf said:


> makes it MUCH worse for me as well and my body very very very shakey... anyone else get like that?


it used to make it better but now it worse as i get more anxious and also makes me veryyy shaky


----------



## Tyler Bro

Xanax + Marijuana = Normal Me. 

I can go up to girls at the mall and get their numbers.  hh3h3h33 and walk away with a smile.


----------



## hoddesdon

forevernever said:


> *when I smoked it made my SAD a million times worse*


This is absolutely true. Some people on this site deny this.


----------



## werdiscv

Sativas can usually help me be more social, but indicas make me groggy and lazy, and not want to socialize.


----------



## spankyy

worse=anxiety,paranoya,insecurity


----------



## MM Gloria

It helps out a lot. Puts me at ease, makes me just chill out. And when the blaze session is over, I go grab a light, quick snack and take a peaceful nap.  A perfect day when blaze....


----------



## fxdgearider612

Everyone reacts different. I've had extreem SAD for years. The problem is that most people "smoke" it thus burning the cannabis and boiling the THC which gives you every toxins in the cannabis and all the THC. That can be to much for people with any anxiety disorder. I've personally tried most treatment methods including prescription medication.
THE ONLY THING THAT HAS HELPED ME IN 9 YEARS IS A VAPORIZOR!!!!. I can control the amount of THC I ingest. It is a trial process, and depends on the model of vaporizer. 
I always have mine set at 230F. It doesn't matter the grade of cannabis you have, but of course better is better. I personally have a dime size pile last me close to 3 days easy. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jcmp7754

for me it depends on how im feeling and where i am. if im feeling really anxious (which is a lot of the time) and i smoke, it would make it worse but i can manage to change my mood if i talk to a friend and have a good conversation with someone or watch a good funny show. things like that can make me feel much better. if i was anywhere but my house though, weed always makes my social anxiety worse and i feel awkward. if rather smoke alone most of the time.


----------



## The Lonely One

I don't know if it makes any of my issues worse, but it always makes me quiet. Part of the issue is that it messes up my concentration, and I'm likely to zone out if someone starts talking too long (which isn't that long when I'm blazed). I can tell from other people's faces that I don't react appropriately (or at all) when I'm high, so I sometimes feel like an idiot. If I'm in a social setting, I try to smoke very little to avoid this. If I'm alone or just doing it with my bf, I don't feel anxious at all. Sometimes when I do it alone, I experience something like clarity and I see the underlying issues to my problems so clearly, and sometimes I can even come up with solutions.


----------



## racer

In the last 4 years I don't think there has been 24 hours gone by that I have not smoked. I have been a heavy smoker for the last 4 years and SA/depression for the last 8-10 years. I don't know what it's like to be sober around people... When I am around people I hate being stoned, I just STFU. People have to work me into the conversation. But I also like to be getting stoned It gives me something to do. Now I just stay away from people and get high by myself.

I just need to have weed, It's sort of my excuse for being so damn quiet. 
If I don't have it I'm just a quiet weirdo...

But yeah I'd say weed dose not help me at all, It's just nice getting away from the constant pain of my reality.


----------



## vancouver

Initially better, now worse.


----------



## Chrilloon

i dont find it makes it worse or better its a fine line thought when taking anything to much of it will definatly make it worse but in moderation it does nothing negetive to me


----------



## Breebreebran

I laugh way more. But I shake so much. The first time I smoked I cried because of my high anxiety.


----------



## hidinginplainsight

sleepysmurf said:


> Does anyone on this board find that marijuana helps with Social Anxiety or make it worse???


Makes SA worse but also makes me more content to hide from the world by myself.


----------



## shortstuff

As far as anxiety goes, marijuana pretty much obliterates it. I find myself very calm and happy during my high.

HOWEVER, I do get crazy paranoid sometimes when I smoke (which is usually once every couple of days). For whatever reason, I'll sometimes think of scary things (robbers breaking into my apartment, freak tornadoes, etc) and freak myself out completely. When I'm sober, I never worry about these kinds of things but when I'm high sometimes that's all that runs through my mind :l


----------



## MachoMadness

depends on the enviroment of the situation, i like the high but mostly I'll feel paranoid especially in social situations.


----------



## IdontMind

It would make my SA so bad that I would have a panic attack if I was around people. Just like other medicines it would shrink my problems but never solve them. Many things would become more enjoyable which most of you know that have tried. If you don't really enjoy anything in life smoking would at least shine some light on everyday life, make you forget about worries and enjoy whatever you may be doing at the moment whether that was cooking food, listening to music, playing games, drawing etc. 

I realized that in the long run it would only make things worse and I'd neglect life/taking care of myself. 

It wouldn't surprise me if some of the anxiety I experience come from the fear produced from having panic attacks when around people in a high state of mind. Short term memory is also heavily affected. 

Obviously it affects people differently and some might benefit from but I do think that most people that tend to spend majority of their time alone would do better without it.


----------



## Denwil24

I think weed is bad for certain social situations, I personally feel very anxious and I can't think of anything to say when I'm talking to anyone. But when I'm alone weed is okay, it makes it so I'm not constantly thinking about negative situations that have happened in the passed.


----------



## Anxietyriddled

I find weed very soothing and comforting. It increases my anxiety only in the sense that I feel people can tell I'm high or they will judge me for it or say something rude or immature. Besides that love it! One of the most medically beneficial plants in the world, fact.


----------



## AbilityProd

Effects me positively. Anxiety is reduced by a marked amount and it really helps me calm down after a particularly hard-to-get-through scenario. Depending on the situation (if it's not something _too_ difficult) I can use marijuana in place of benzos to keep my anxiety at a controllable level, which is my preferred way to use it. Substituting it helps me keep my benzo tolerance at a relatively low level so when I really need to slow my anxiety down, I can. I also don't want to become benzo dependent, so this helps.


----------



## More Dopamine

It depends on the individual. It will most likely intensify your anxiety to new heights, but there is a chance that it could calm you. I've found it goes both ways for me.


----------



## fashionista

I guess it would depend on the person. I personally am not a fan of marijuana, never really did it for me, plus I didn't like the smell, but I favor legalizing it for medical use. And it has shown to help the pain of terminally ill people, so that should be a no-brainer, provided it was done properly. Not sure about the anxiety, but the times I tried it in the past, it made me feel more social and relaxed. I think marijuana is probably better than a lot of medications out there.


----------



## Implicate

Marijuana has been a very effective tool in managing my anxiety, much more than any SSRI/SNRI or benzo I have tried. That said, some people do find that it can increase your anxiety. 

Physiologically we are all different, so you won't know unless you try!


----------



## hellinnorway

I used to smoke large quantities of marijuana as well as concentrates (concentrated forms of THC) when I was around 18-19 years old and it completely rid myself of social anxiety. However, a few years later I began to experience extreme social anxiety and paranoia, which I truly believe, "fried" a part of my brain. If smoking marijuana makes you feel less anxious, then go for it, but if it makes you sometimes feel anxious and sometimes not, I'd recommend stopping altogether to avoid the risks I described above as well as others.


----------



## Unknown88

As long as I don't overdo it I find it really peaceful, that's why I prefer to smoke it. The one time I had it in cookie form, I got super paranoid that everyone knew I was high and wondered around Copenhagen convinced that my arms were about to flail around without my control. 

When I smoke it, it helps me to relax and calm down. I love how peacefully I can fall asleep too.


----------



## TempestChild

I have to disagree with most. Kinda. It helped me a lot when I wasn't taking any medicine. Now that I'm on these the ganja seems to just make me only (slighty) worse. Honestly depends on the atmosphere.


----------



## CW1985

I certainly think weed has made my friend sad and depressed. Thankfully though she's trying to quit, so fingers crossed she makes it.


----------



## lost91

I can't really tell, if anything it's actually helping me improve on myself and helps me look at the world from a different angle. If Im high in public I start to become aware of too many things all at once to the point where it can heighten my anxiety. If I'm alone and in a good mental state my mind becomes "freed" after a good vaping session.


----------



## shy1983

Message from Greece:

I would like to share my experience with marijuana and anxiety attacks. I used to smoke marijuana for ten years. The first 6 years of smoking was great. It did not impair my everyday life at all. While i was stoned i could do most of the things i did when i was not stoned (going to lectures, going to public places, not being afraid to talk with strangers...).

This however changed suddenly. After i graduated from University with good grades i continued my studies on a professional qualification. I found it very difficult to pass the first couple exams and therefore started being sad and doubtful for who i thought i was. This was just before i experienced some very traumatic events of rejection. So the combination of my failures and rejections made me feel fear most of times, fear of being ridiculed, fear of being rejected, avoided social events, avoided talking about my self, always characterized as being modest and usually behaving like a "nice guy" guy (cause i was obviously concerned that i was going to be rejected if i didn't behave like a "nice guy").

So during the next 4 years i experienced anxiety attacks accompanied by unpleasant thoughts about events , did i do right saying that thing to my colleague earlier that day, or was i acting like a fool at that dinner, or was he/she making fun of me when saying that comment about my hair.

All these were thoughts that would cross my mind anyway as i think i have developed some kind of a disorder as result of traumatic experiences. However, every time i smoked it felt like i was going on war against my emotions, felling and thoughts. Marijuana was deteriorating my symptoms for sure. It took me 4 years to realize that something was wrong in me and that marijuana was making the symptoms even worse. 

I one day woke up and threw away an ounce of skunk...... and it actually felt real good.

My opinion is that marijuana does not create disorders, however, if one develops a disorder then marijuana could deteriorate it. 

My opinion is that for someone who does not have any disorder then is perfectly normal to feel some anxiety and some fear sometimes when he/she is stoned. But if he/she feels anxiety and fear when sober then they should quit smoking ASAP (as this anxiety will be 10 times more intensive) unless if smoking makes the anxiety and fear go away (which again should try and question that and perhaps find other ways of relief)


----------



## Martindn

It makes paranoia worse, and the tremors, but the advantages far outweigh the negatives. The ability to just not give a **** and be happy, the feeling of being anxious 24/7 over nothing just going away like it never even existed. I can actually be myself on marijuana i find as well it just depends on who i am with/or if i am alone.


----------



## Bong Jovi

It depends. I love smoking weed by myself, making music and stuff.. or at most with 1-3 other people. 

If I'm at a party, and everyone's drunk/high then YES, makes things better.. because there's background music/noise, and you aren't committed to one group of persons.. it makes it way better..

BUT, if I'm a black sheep in a group of people I barely know - I don't like that..


----------



## Tokio

I think it helps me. It makes me more talkative and relaxed.


----------



## SS616

It relaxes me extremely and makes food, music etc better. Infact the world in general seems much better when im high. That being said i am trying to stop as it isn't great for the anxiety, when in social situations etc/


----------



## SS616

Bong Jovi said:


> It depends. I love smoking weed by myself, making music and stuff.. or at most with 1-3 other people.
> 
> If I'm at a party, and everyone's drunk/high then YES, makes things better.. because there's background music/noise, and you aren't committed to one group of persons.. it makes it way better..
> 
> BUT, if I'm a black sheep in a group of people I barely know - I don't like that..


Yeah i agree with you, if im in familiar surroundings and at ease it its great. But if i am already anxious and in an uncomfortable situation i don't enjoy it.


----------



## jacim

My experience with weed is that if I'm in a relaxed mood surrounded by people I trust, I enjoy it. But if I'm already anxious weed will increase the anxiety. So needless to say I partake very infrequently since I'm rarely relaxed to the point that I don't need to worry about being paranoid. It just seems to heighten whatever mood I'm in before smoking.


----------



## Zack

It makes me paranoid and anxious so I stopped.


----------



## SS616

Anyone listen to Joe Rogans podcasts. Very interesting views on weed and other drugs. Joe is a cool guy!


----------



## Kalliber

Bad idea


----------



## Zack

I agree. Extrapolating wildly from personal experience, I would say it has no therapeutic value and should not be used.


----------



## uptownzz409

It helps with my anxiety and it makes me more sociable, which is why after I started smoking weed I started to get more friends.


----------



## starburst93

For me it kind if helped but it just made me not able to focus or contribute much to conversation, so basically a slightly exaggerated version of myself without the anxiety. Also I know heavy smokers of marijuana who were brought into psychosis and developed schizophrenia because they smoked it. Obviously that won't happen to everyone, but if you have a predisposition for schizophrenia it could, and honestly I don't want to take that gamble. Besides that, I just wasn't a big fan of how it made me act, and I don't like to rely on a substance. If it helps other people, more power to them, but it's not for me.


----------



## modafinilguy

Marijuana has many therapeutic benefits for certain people, but may definitely aggravate social anxiety. However in some people it seems to worsen anxiety, and in others reduce it.


----------



## SS616

Watch this weed truth 101.


----------



## Guinavere

mJ has for the most part helped my SA. I can laugh and be around the few people I consider distant friends without panicking. Its been quite liberating for me.


----------



## PersonPersoning

If it does help your anxiety/ help you socialize, then good, its a tool. But all i know is if you use it in isolation, or to liven up your fantasy world then its almost certainly just going to make your anxiety, and situation worse. I used it for a long time to relieve my depression/loneliness, and boredom. Years later, it didnt do anything except make me content in that state, and content with not doing anything about my life situation. I got nothing against it and one day i want to use it again on occasions...with people! or with a girlfriend! But right now ive got to face the cold sober reality of my life and work to brighten it up, and not use a plant to brighten me up instead.


----------



## InTheGarage

It depends. For me, If I was already worrying about things, smoking makes me very paranoid. But if I'm already in a good mood and really have nothing too stressful on my mind, it just makes things better.


----------



## Kalliber

I could never do weed.. against my views but if it helps then good :3


----------



## redblurr

It helps especially before going to bed


----------



## gonfishin

The idea of smoking anything for its relaxing properties have been greatly misinterpreted. I have been smoking cigarettes since I was 13 and although I met my best friend through it, the medication I was on for my OCD wasn't even working because they were canceling each other out.

About three months ago I saw a high school friend and he invited me to a party never gone to one I thought It would help me make friends. All it led to was stupid decisions and possibly permant damage. 

When they say don't mix drugs and alcohol. There's a reason why. :no


----------



## always starting over

Read this thread if you get anxiety from smoking weed

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/not-cannabis-cannabi-di-ol-693138/


----------



## sillyselkie

it helps me. the euphoric feeling keeps me going and lets me open up. ive never had an issue with paranoia and weed, personally.
once i crash i just want to sleep and be alone, though.


----------



## shy1983

Message from Greece:

(The following is just my opinion)

Someone said "Marijuana is therapeutic". I dont disagree that it might have some therapeutic qualities.

'' Imodium '' cures diarrhea but try give this pill to one that suffers from constipation...

So if you one uses marijuana to fight aches then i could possibly approve. 

If marijuana makes your anxiety/stress for your "next morning early wake-up for your hairdresser appointment" go away then i could also approve. 

However, this is a Social Anxiety forum so i would like to be more specific on my views. i Strongly believe that marijuana DOES NOT have any Social Anxiety (SA) therapeutic qualities. 

My opinion is that anxiety can be a result of various reasons, such as OCD, PTSD, phobias, Panic attacks, Generalised Anxiety Disorder etc. 

For example, one that experienced a traumatic event he/she may develop anxiety that this event will occur again.

One that has got OCD-( lets say for example the one of hypohondria) will obviously develop impulsive actions such as washing his/her hands with wet wipes or avoid opening doors because they fear that the door handle is dirty. This, may develop unpleasant thoughts and therefore cause anxiety.

One may have a constant worry ( or even an obsession) that he's got a bad odor, and constantly be anxious about it and as it is scientifically proven, anxiety changes the way one's body handles odor and as a result he/she may eventually develop a bad odor and therefore develop even more anxiety. 

All the above examples will create Social Anxiety attacks. Therefore, i do not see how marijuana can absolutely cure these with its therapeutic qualities as smoking marijuana will likely deteriorate symptoms of anxiety by creating more fears, and paranoia (during being high) and even create traumas.

SA differs from person to person and therefore IT IS NOT absolute that marijuana can relief SA, it may though cause relief for the "next day's early morning hairdresser appointment" stress.


----------



## Spritz11

I've smoked dope to various degrees in the past; usage varying from every day, to once a month, and like half a joint, to half a gram. Personally, it seems to help me a lot. It chills me out, and stops me focusing on the negative. However, I would never endorse dope smoking to anyone under the age of 18, due to the fact that it has proven negative impacts on the way the brain functions. This is because our brains are still changing so much at that point, and are very susceptible to change - good OR bad. 
I know I can't talk, because yes, I am 16, but this is my ideas on the subject. DO AS I SAY AND NOT AS I DO; and all that.


----------



## Draconess25

It helps me _A LOT. _I used to be really against it until I actually tried it. Only problem is I _hate _being proven wrong about things. ><


----------



## Stoneface

I watched Weed Wars on Discovery. I seem to remember some people who were helped by it.


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

weed helps with my sa sometimes and at other times it makes me a bit more paranoid....i guess it depends on the individual..weed is not addictive but you can become dependant on it so be carefull and dont get into the habbit of "needing" to smoke everyday.


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

"dont feel like drinking or even getting high
cause all thats gonna do really
is accelerate these anxieties i wish i could alleviate" - guru - moment of truth


----------



## Perfection Wont Do

Try it, pay attention, and you will see if it is good or bad for you.


----------



## wraith1407

It makes it much worse for me. 
Weed makes me forget stuff instantly which in turn freaks me out because I haven't got control of my thoughts. 
Pair that with another person in the room and I'd panic as to whether the other person can tell I'm not in control... defiantly a no-no for me :no


----------



## Sonnyboy

It generally makes it worse for me, sometimes far worse. I have had good times and interesting times high on weed though.


----------



## justme420cy

It won't help you in small doses, with marijuana you only feel the difference while it's in your system. Even though it's a non-addictive substance, if it makes you feel better about yourself, you would eventually depend on it in order to function, sleep etc.

I've been smoking for over 10 years now on and off and started smoking more since SA, and I found that the long term use of marijuana can cause you to become lazy (therefore more antisocial) and possibly a personality conflict (schizophrenia, multiple personality disorder) which puts you in a worse situation. You just want to be high all day and when you're not you don't even know who you are any more because you're not used to it.

It does help me to deal with depression caused by SA and gives me confidence for a while but it's not a solution.

Marijuana is great in many ways but is also complicated and needs care. Just cause something doesn't kill you it doesn't mean it makes you stronger.


----------



## Gizamalukeix

People that smoke it deserve to be paranoid.


----------



## robinjessicalittle

helps, most deffinetly


----------



## Conrad 5

Smoke India

Indicas are very effective for overall pain relief and is often used to treat insomnia for many people. Indica buds are most commonly smoked by medical marijuana patients in the late evening or even right before bed due to how sleepy and tired you become when high from an indica strain of marijuana, like Kush.

Benefits of Indica:
1. Relieves body pain
2. Relaxes muscles
3. Relieves spasms, reduces seizures
4. Relieves headaches and migraines
5. Relieves anxiety or stress

Sativa dominant marijuana strains tend to have a more grassy type odor to the buds providing an uplifting, energetic and “cerebral” high that is best suited for daytime smoking. A sativa high is one filled with creativity and energy as being high on sativa can spark new ideas and creations. Many artists take advantage of the creative powers of cannabis sativa (marijuana) to create paintings.

Benefits of Sativa:
1. Feelings of well-being and at-ease
2. Up-lifting and cerebral thoughts
3. Stimulates and energizes
4. Increases focus and creativity
5. Fights depression


----------



## Conrad 5

Indica


----------



## JH1983

I can't smoke it, it makes my inner monologue go into overdrive. It sounds something like this:

Don't freak out, you're fine, nobody knows you're freaking out, just act normal, everything is fine, your heartbeat is fine, no, don't check your pulse right now, somebody will see you and know you're freaking out, just be calm, it's going to go away in a few hours, just maintain a little longer, you've been through this before and you're not going to die, nobody is looking at you, they don't know anything, act natural, just be cool...... and on and on and on and on.......

Somebody ends up asking if I'm okay because I guess I look distressed and I'm not saying anything. That's why I never smoke pot anymore.


----------



## 000XXX000

a989chris said:


> weed will usually calm SA down for a while after it is first used. however, for some reason related to the THC, it becomes an increasing factor for anxiety in the long term. my advice would be to use it only sparingly (like i do).


proof?

not saying I think you are wrong, just would like to know where you heard that from? because I can vouch for that, I used to smoke way too much and it turned me into the mess I currently am.


----------



## Steve French

JH1983 said:


> I can't smoke it, it makes my inner monologue go into overdrive. It sounds something like this:
> 
> Don't freak out, you're fine, nobody knows you're freaking out, just act normal, everything is fine, your heartbeat is fine, no, don't check your pulse right now, somebody will see you and know you're freaking out, just be calm, it's going to go away in a few hours, just maintain a little longer, you've been through this before and you're not going to die, nobody is looking at you, they don't know anything, act natural, just be cool...... and on and on and on and on.......
> 
> Somebody ends up asking if I'm okay because I guess I look distressed and I'm not saying anything. That's why I never smoke pot anymore.


Pretty well exactly what happens to me after getting high.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I used to smoke it in the past, I'm not going to lie but overtime it actually made things worse for me. Since I suffer with PTSD and bi polar disorder it made my moods much much worse. Now I meditate to try to relax myself whenever I feel overly anxious or agitated.


----------



## ktblanchard07

when im alone, weed helps with my anxiety, for the most part. I still get paranoid sometimes. 

but when im around ppl, hell yeah, it gets worse.


----------



## Caterpillar13

It makes my eyes look like I'm a crack wh*re n my paranoia wayy worse, but ok for night time.


----------



## someonelse

sleepysmurf said:


> Does anyone on this board find that marijuana helps with Social Anxiety or make it worse???


It makes it _*MUCH *_worse so I stopped smoking and started drinking.


----------



## MTpockets

*social anxiety disorder*

I've had social anxiety disorder since I was young. I never knew what it was while I was growing up. I always just thought I was quiet and shy. I would always be worried about people judging me. During school I would get extremely nervous during roll call and would never correct the teacher if they said my name wrong. I would freak out if we had any classes where the teacher randomly calls on you. I was scared to talk to people on the phone. Overall the fear ruined my life. I started to self medicate with alcohol once I turned 21. It made me feel like a different person. I could speak my mind freely without being worried about what people would think of me. After being in the military they became worried with my drinking and I was sent to treatment. During treatment I started doing research on it and found Social anxiety disorder. I was think prescribed zoloft (which i quit because it made me suicidal ) and celixa (which I also quit because it gave me stomach problems and didn't fix my SADS). After getting out of the military I turned to marijuana to relieve my anxiety. It works great for me and doesn't cause any problems like the anti-depresants. Unfortunately medical marijuana isn't legal in my state yet so people with illnesses like mine can't get it. I haven't smoked marijuana in almost 2 months and my anxiety is back however I've been trying to deal with it cognitive behavior therapy.


----------



## inerameia

Marijuana can help my anxiety or make it worse. There are lots of variables.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

JH1983 said:


> I can't smoke it, it makes my inner monologue go into overdrive. It sounds something like this:
> 
> Don't freak out, you're fine, nobody knows you're freaking out, just act normal, everything is fine, your heartbeat is fine, no, don't check your pulse right now, somebody will see you and know you're freaking out, just be calm, it's going to go away in a few hours, just maintain a little longer, you've been through this before and you're not going to die, nobody is looking at you, they don't know anything, act natural, just be cool...... and on and on and on and on.......
> 
> Somebody ends up asking if I'm okay because I guess I look distressed and I'm not saying anything. That's why I never smoke pot anymore.


Haha Yea I'm the same. The only time I ever smoke a bit is if I've had a few drinks, but still get a bit anxious or zoned out or quiet.


----------



## Repix

It doesn't make it worse, cause my social anxiety prevents me from buying the damn thing. Dang it! :l


----------



## Captain R

*High CBD, low-THC marijuana has helped me enormously!!!* But you have to be very discerning and careful, not all marijuana is the same. Marijuana is made up of at least 85 different compounds in various ratios depending on the strain. THC can make you anxious and paranoid if there isn't enough CBD (canabiniol) present. High THC MJ makes _me_ VERY anxious. Today's marijuana (MJ) has been bred so that it has very high amounts of THC and very low amounts of CBD. Newly developed strains of MJ have now been bred to restore the CBD component in the MJ. These strains are used to successfully treat epilepsy, and several other conditions, including anxiety and depression.
I have used a strain of MJ called AC/DC with complete success for anxiety and depression. The CBD is in high amounts and the THC is very low. It will not make you "high", but give you a very subtle, calm feeling. I've tried many things for anxiety, nutrients and pharmaceuticals. CBD-dominant MJ is the VERY BEST MEDICINE I HAVE EVER TRIED. I use mine in tincture form. I get it from Pianta Tinta Wellness Collective in Vallejo, CA. (I have no monetary ties to this collective) It is NOT hemp oil-based CBD, but from whole plant marijuana. You have to be in a medical MJ state to get it. 
If you are suffering from anxiety, and have had a bad experience, or no experience with marijuana, please investigate CBD (cannabiniol). Search on the internet for CBD (cannibiniol) and read about it.


----------



## Pandemoniac

It aggravated my anxiety a lot. I was a lot more paranoid around people, too, and more easily startled.


----------



## twitchy666

*situational*

with the right people you know well

or strangers... OK or daunting.

giggling, thirsty, hungry...

spreading my giggles. 
---------------
or conversation can die out when can't follow others... weighing up their opinion of me

possibly rooted my language-processing difficulties the finest diagnosis


----------

